# Petit bréviaire du bien parler macgéen !



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

Allez c'est parti : recensons ici les expressions et modes d'expressions des forumeurs et forumeuses. Ceci permettra au nouveaux et nouvelles de mieux s'y retrouver er autres de se marrer encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Merci de préserver l'ordre alphabétique. Vous pouvez également compléter les définitions.


*arf * : expression thebiglebowskienne caractéristique de l'expression du rire provoqué par une blague, une anecdote

*Dieu* : entité incertaine. Certains membres voient en lui leur père et leur source d'inspiration les jours de flood (flood : voir globalcut) maigres (pas uniquement le vendredi). Il semblerait que ce Dieu soit un Evil en fait.

*gasp !* : à définir ....

*grenouille* : animal alèmien dont on ne sait que peu de choses. Occupe une bonne partie du temps certains forumiens. Surement un langage codé.

*hi...hi...hi* : rire cristallin (©Oupsy) ayant appartenu à un certain Touba.

*mouahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahah* : rire profond venu du tréfond de la MGZ?. Bruit similaire à certains primates lobotomisés et même chez certains reptiles. Certaines études ont d'ailleurs montré que le jeu vidéo activait l'archéocortex, un restant de cerveau reptilien. (voir vieux dinosaure). Ce rire marque une expression de franche moquerie soutenue par une complicité certaine entre les personnes qui partagent ce langage.

*pas taper, pas taper* : expression consistant à marquer le fait que l'on vient de dire une grosse boulette. Dans le but de ne pas se faire lyncher, l'individu demand à ce qu'il soit frappé. Marque d'un comportement antithétique et rempli de contradictions. Ceci est l'apanage de forumeurs égarés sur le chemin de ...merde là c'est moi qui mégare ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*politique* : .... _message censuré_





Allez à vous de jouer !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

*arf * : expression thebiglebowskienne caractéristique de l'expression du rire provoqué par une blague, une anecdote

*Dieu* : entité incertaine. Certains membres voient en lui leur père et leur source d'inspiration les jours de flood (flood : voir globalcut) maigres (pas uniquement le vendredi). Il semblerait que ce Dieu soit un Evil en fait.

*gasp !* : à définir ....

*grenouille* : animal alèmien dont on ne sait que peu de choses. Occupe une bonne partie du temps certains forumiens. Surement un langage codé.

*hi...hi...hi* : rire cristallin (©Oupsy) ayant appartenu à un certain Touba.

*mao* : secte des chats

*mouahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahah* : rire profond venu du tréfond de la MGZ?. Bruit similaire à certains primates lobotomisés et même chez certains reptiles. Certaines études ont d'ailleurs montré que le jeu vidéo activait l'archéocortex, un restant de cerveau reptilien. (voir vieux dinosaure). Ce rire marque une expression de franche moquerie soutenue par une complicité certaine entre les personnes qui partagent ce langage.

*mp* : non usité

*NKK* : Narakiri. Pas compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*pas taper, pas taper* : expression consistant à marquer le fait que l'on vient de dire une grosse boulette. Dans le but de ne pas se faire lyncher, l'individu demand à ce qu'il soit frappé. Marque d'un comportement antithétique et rempli de contradictions. Ceci est l'apanage de forumeurs égarés sur le chemin de ...merde là c'est moi qui mégare ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*politique* : .... _message censuré_


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2003)

T'as oublié flood !
Je vais expliquer :


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2003)

Ceci


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2003)

Est


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2003)

du


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2003)

flood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * T'as oublié flood !
Je vais expliquer :  * 

[/QUOTE]

----&gt; voir  *globalcut*


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2003)

Passke si à chaque fois qu'on traite quelqu'un de flooder il va voir Global, le pauvre sera saturé


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2003)

*NKK* _pour Narakiri kit_ : objet mis au point par un célèbre forumeur belge destiné à plier les gens en deux en se tenant le ventre tout en se roulant par terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a existé et existe des séries limitées.
N.B. : la mise au point du sus dit objet a couté bonbon en opposums


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

*arf * : expression thebiglebowskienne caractéristique de l'expression du rire provoqué par une blague, une anecdote

*Dieu* : entité incertaine. Certains membres voient en lui leur père et leur source d'inspiration les jours de flood (flood : voir globalcut) maigres (pas uniquement le vendredi). Il semblerait que ce Dieu soit un Evil en fait.

*flood* : voir globalcut ou Dark Templar pour plus d'explications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*gasp !* : à définir ....

*grenouille* : animal alèmien dont on ne sait que peu de choses. Occupe une bonne partie du temps certains forumiens. Surement un langage codé.

*hi...hi...hi* : rire cristallin (©Oupsy) ayant appartenu à un certain Touba.

*mao* : secte des chats

*mouahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahah* : rire profond venu du tréfond de la MGZ?. Bruit similaire à certains primates lobotomisés et même chez certains reptiles. Certaines études ont d'ailleurs montré que le jeu vidéo activait l'archéocortex, un restant de cerveau reptilien. (voir vieux dinosaure). Ce rire marque une expression de franche moquerie soutenue par une complicité certaine entre les personnes qui partagent ce langage.

*mp* : non usité

*NKK* _pour Narakiri kit_ : objet mis au point par un célèbre forumeur belge destiné à plier les gens en deux en se tenant le ventre tout en se roulant par terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a existé et existe des séries limitées.
N.B. : la mise au point du sus dit objet a couté bonbon en opposums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pas taper, pas taper* : expression consistant à marquer le fait que l'on vient de dire une grosse boulette. Dans le but de ne pas se faire lyncher, l'individu demand à ce qu'il soit frappé. Marque d'un comportement antithétique et rempli de contradictions. Ceci est l'apanage de forumeurs égarés sur le chemin de ...merde là c'est moi qui mégare ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*politique* : .... _message censuré_


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *expression thebiglebowskienne
* 

[/QUOTE]

*thebiglebowskienne* : de thebiglebowsky


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2003)

*je m'en vais :* code ubb permettant de se logger en invisible tout en générant de long posts sans avoir à rédiger soi-même
_N.B. : ne marche que si le posteur à une certaine notoriété, sinon, avec 3 posts au compeur il faut mettre : je m'an vait de mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />
*arf * : expression thebiglebowskienne caractéristique de l'expression du rire provoqué par une blague, une anecdote


[/QUOTE]

*Arf* existe depuis longtemps ! Je l'ai déjà utilisé au siècle dernier dans des newsgroup et autres "bulletin board".

TheBig se l'ai approprié en la personnalisant de cette manière : *ARFFFFF*


----------



## benjamin (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
mouahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahah : rire profond venu du tréfond de la MGZ?. Bruit similaire à certains primates lobotomisés et même chez certains reptiles. Certaines études ont d'ailleurs montré que le jeu vidéo activait l'archéocortex, un restant de cerveau reptilien. (voir vieux dinosaure). Ce rire marque une expression de franche moquerie soutenue par une complicité certaine entre les personnes qui partagent ce langage.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Cela vient surtout du tréfond de *bengilli*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
TheBig se l'ai approprié en la personnalisant de cette manière : ARFFFFF
* 

[/QUOTE]
Gros jaloux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'arfais déjà quand tu ne faisais que couiner en têtant ta nourrice !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Arfffffff !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Gros jaloux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'arfais déjà quand tu ne faisais que couiner en têtant ta nourrice !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Arfffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas taper ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait, il te reste des NKK, c'est pour offrir ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * RISP ("Reportage Improvisé Spécial Peluche")  : activité d'origine belge consistant à combattre l'ennui du labeur quotidien en profitant de la mise à disposition d'un appareil photo numérique pour scénariser (vite-fait), mettre en scène (de façon malgré tout sophistiquée) et photographier des peluches dans des postures drolatiques et/ou licencieuses, dans le seul but de mettre le fruit de son "travail" (?) en ligne pour faire s'esclaffer (voir "arf") les participants d'un forum internet. 
A noter que cette activité se fait en général au mépris total des lois européennes sur le travail (assiduité, mise en uvre générale des compétences personnelles dans le sens de l'entreprise, etc.) et au mépris de la morale chrétienne chère aux présidents des Etats-Unis en général et à celui actuellement en poste en particulier.    * 

[/QUOTE]

La vérité m'oblige à préciser que les "lois européennes sur le travail" proscrivent formellement l'usage, la détention et la consommation d'alccol (sous ses diverses formes) de drogues ou autres stupéfiants (le résultat l'est aussi).

Désolé


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Gros jaloux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'arfais déjà quand tu ne faisais que couiner en têtant ta nourrice !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Arfffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En plus il couine la bouche pleine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

*honk honk honk* : bruit du gognol rebondissant sous la table...

*hin hin hin ©* : gloussement du jeanba3000 en train de faire le beau sur son canapé...

*mouarfff* : expression 'tanplesque, comparable au "arfff" thebiglebowskynienne...


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

*zip...* : voir sonny pour plus de détail... si toutefois la censure l'autorise...


----------



## maousse (4 Juin 2003)

*votez, voter, sondage* ... :  fins mots de notre cher finn

*(air méfiant)* : © mackie Inc.

*air °?°* : © 'tanplan Corp.


----------



## maousse (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * 
air °?° : © 'tanplan Corp.  * 

[/QUOTE]tellement fort que j'arrive pas à le faire


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
arf  
flood : voir globalcut ou Dark Templar pour plus d'explications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est par ici que ca se passe


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2003)

*barer (se) :* ce dit d'un sujet sérieux quand on sent qu'il va finir au bar  _exemple : le sujet power970=G5 se bare _





 ne pas confondre avec se barrer  _voir : je m'en vais_ 

*ok je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :* voir  _pas taper ! pas taper !_


----------



## krystof (4 Juin 2003)

*J'ai rien fait* : Sonnyboy


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * votez, voter, sondage ... :  fins mots de notre cher finn

(air méfiant) : © mackie Inc.

air °?° : © 'tanplan Corp.  * 

[/QUOTE]

comme ça...?  *°°*


----------



## maousse (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

comme ça...?  °?° * 

[/QUOTE]oui voilà....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







edit : ça devient grave là, faut vraiment que je retourne sur mon mac....


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

*Monte la-dessus, tu verras Vesoul* : titre de thread consacré à un jeu.
*Avis aux users de* : titre de thread concernant un point commun entre plusieurs forumeurs.


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * tellement fort que j'arrive pas à le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

air °o°


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2003)

*alcool* : voir macinside


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> 
*arf * : expression thebiglebowskienne caractéristique de l'expression du rire provoqué par une blague, une anecdote *de préférence salace * 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * alcool : voir macinside  * 

[/QUOTE]

Y a des "choses" qu'on préfère ne pas voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les Belges en parlent encore !  ça suffit


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Gros jaloux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne suis pas gros !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'était un échantillon de *floodage*.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'était un échantillon de floodage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
On peut dire plus simplement  *flood*





(c'en était un aussi, bien entendu)


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

*flood, floodage, flooding, floodaison, floodation, flooder, floodir, floodement*


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * flood, floodage, flooding, floodaison, floodation, flooder, floodir, floodement * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as oublié  *floodure*


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

T'as pas aut'chose à *floodre* ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juin 2003)

Vous vous amusez bien mais flood c'est plus rapide à écrire (donc on peut flooder plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

Bon une petite mise à jour s'impose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Continuez et merci de participer. N'oubliez pas de reprendre la liste à chaque fois (quitte à faire d'abord un premier post concernant les nouvelles définitions apportées puis un récapitulatif)




*air °°* : © 'tanplan Corp. 

*(air méfiant)* : © mackie Inc.

*alcool* : voir macinside 

*alu* : mode de salut fréquent sur le "tchat" (voir maô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) auquel il est coutume de répondre "minium. (voir allo ? à l'huile !")

*arf * : 1/expression thebiglebowskienne caractéristique de l'expression du rire provoqué par une blague, une anecdote
          2/*Arf* existe depuis longtemps ! Je l'ai déjà utilisé au siècle dernier dans des newsgroup et autres "bulletin board".s
TheBig se l'ai approprié en la personnalisant de cette manière : *ARFFFFF*
    3/ "expression lebowskienne suggérant une contraction des mâchoires provoquées par un éclat de rire intempestif qui doit être contenu compte tenu de l'environnement immédiat du arfeur - le niveau du "Arf" est modulé par l'adjonction de "fffff" qui indique le pouffage succédant l'éclat de rire" ...   définition thebiglebowskienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  


*Avis aux users de* : titre de thread concernant un point commun entre plusieurs forumeurs.

*bouh !* : cri primitif constituant une sorte de salut. Caractéristique des cas de floodite aîgue et d'adulescence.

*Dieu* : entité incertaine. Certains membres voient en lui leur père et leur source d'inspiration les jours de flood (flood : voir globalcut) maigres (pas uniquement le vendredi). Il semblerait que ce Dieu soit un Evil en fait.

*barer (se) :* ce dit d'un sujet sérieux quand on sent qu'il va finir au bar  _exemple : le sujet power970=G5 se bare _





 ne pas confondre avec se barrer  _voir : je m'en vais_ 

*flood* : voir globalcut ou Dark Templar pour plus d'explications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est par ici que ca se passe





*gasp !* : à définir ....

*grenouille* : animal alèmien dont on ne sait que peu de choses. Occupe une bonne partie du temps certains forumiens. Surement un langage codé.

*hi...hi...hi* : rire cristallin (©Oupsy) ayant appartenu à un certain Touba.

*hin hin hin ©* : gloussement du jeanba3000 en train de faire le beau sur son canapé...

*honk honk honk* : bruit du gognol rebondissant sous la table...

*J'ai rien fait* : voir Sonnyboy 

*je m'en vais :* code ubb permettant de se logger en invisible tout en générant de long posts sans avoir à rédiger soi-même
_N.B. : ne marche que si le posteur à une certaine notoriété, sinon, avec 3 posts au compeur il faut mettre : je m'an vait de mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 


*mao* : secte des chats

*Monte la-dessus, tu verras Vesoul* : titre de thread consacré à un jeu.

*mouahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahah* : 
   1/rire profond venu du tréfond de la MGZ?. Bruit similaire à certains primates lobotomisés et même chez certains reptiles. Certaines études ont d'ailleurs montré que le jeu vidéo activait l'archéocortex, un restant de cerveau reptilien. (voir vieux dinosaure). Ce rire marque une expression de franche moquerie soutenue par une complicité certaine entre les personnes qui partagent ce langage.
   2/Cela vient surtout du tréfond de *bengilli*





*mouarfff* : expression 'tanplesque, comparable au "arfff" thebiglebowskynienne... 

*mp* : non usité

*NKK* _pour Narakiri kit_ : objet mis au point par un célèbre forumeur belge destiné à plier les gens en deux en se tenant le ventre tout en se roulant par terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a existé et existe des séries limitées.
N.B. : la mise au point du sus dit objet a couté bonbon en opposums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ok je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :* voir  _pas taper ! pas taper !_ 

*pas taper, pas taper* : expression consistant à marquer le fait que l'on vient de dire une grosse boulette. Dans le but de ne pas se faire lyncher, l'individu demand à ce qu'il soit frappé. Marque d'un comportement antithétique et rempli de contradictions. Ceci est l'apanage de forumeurs égarés sur le chemin de ...merde là c'est moi qui mégare ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*politique* : .... _message censuré_





*RISP* ("Reportage Improvisé Spécial Peluche")  : activité d'origine belge consistant à combattre l'ennui du labeur quotidien en profitant de la mise à disposition d'un appareil photo numérique pour scénariser (vite-fait), mettre en scène (de façon malgré tout sophistiquée) et photographier des peluches dans des postures drolatiques et/ou licencieuses, dans le seul but de mettre le fruit de son "travail" (?) en ligne pour faire s'esclaffer (voir "arf") les participants d'un forum internet. 
A noter que cette activité se fait en général au mépris total des lois européennes sur le travail (assiduité, mise en uvre générale des compétences personnelles dans le sens de l'entreprise, etc.) et au mépris de la morale chrétienne chère aux présidents des Etats-Unis en général et à celui actuellement en poste en particulier. 
La vérité m'oblige à préciser que les "lois européennes sur le travail" proscrivent formellement l'usage, la détention et la consommation d'alccol (sous ses diverses formes) de drogues ou autres stupéfiants (le résultat l'est aussi).

*thebiglebowskienne* : de thebiglebowsky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*votez, voter, sondage* ... :  fins mots de notre cher finn

*zip...* : voir sonny pour plus de détail... si toutefois la biiiiiiip !!! l'autorise...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Tiens Finn t'as oublié celui-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Où ?* dans ton ©


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Le flood est une chose sérieuse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Tiens Finn t'as oublié celui-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Où ? dans ton ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je te laisse le définir


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

je te laisse le définir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ben c'est fait non 

a la question Où la reponse est dans ton ©


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

je te laisse le définir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Exemple:

PetiNouvo &gt; "où puis-je trouver une souris optique pas cher?"

GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

je te laisse le définir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Exemple 2:

Yip &gt; "je sais plus où j'ai mis mon écran 21" "

GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

*air °°* : © 'tanplan Corp. 

*(air méfiant)* : © mackie Inc.

*alcool* : voir macinside 

*alu* : mode de salut fréquent sur le "tchat" (voir maô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) auquel il est coutume de répondre "minium. (voir allo ? à l'huile !")

*arf * : 1/expression thebiglebowskienne caractéristique de l'expression du rire provoqué par une blague, une anecdote
          2/*Arf* existe depuis longtemps ! Je l'ai déjà utilisé au siècle dernier dans des newsgroup et autres "bulletin board".s
TheBig se l'ai approprié en la personnalisant de cette manière : *ARFFFFF*
    3/ "expression lebowskienne suggérant une contraction des mâchoires provoquées par un éclat de rire intempestif qui doit être contenu compte tenu de l'environnement immédiat du arfeur - le niveau du "Arf" est modulé par l'adjonction de "fffff" qui indique le pouffage succédant l'éclat de rire" ...   définition thebiglebowskienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  


*Avis aux users de* : titre de thread concernant un point commun entre plusieurs forumeurs.

*bouh !* : cri primitif constituant une sorte de salut. Caractéristique des cas de floodite aîgue et d'adulescence.

*Dieu* : entité incertaine. Certains membres voient en lui leur père et leur source d'inspiration les jours de flood (flood : voir globalcut) maigres (pas uniquement le vendredi). Il semblerait que ce Dieu soit un Evil en fait.

*barer (se) :* ce dit d'un sujet sérieux quand on sent qu'il va finir au bar  _exemple : le sujet power970=G5 se bare _





 ne pas confondre avec se barrer  _voir : je m'en vais_ 

*flood* : voir globalcut ou Dark Templar pour plus d'explications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est par ici que ca se passe





*gasp !* : à définir ....

*grenouille* : animal alèmien dont on ne sait que peu de choses. Occupe une bonne partie du temps certains forumiens. Surement un langage codé.

*hi...hi...hi* : rire cristallin (©Oupsy) ayant appartenu à un certain Touba.

*hin hin hin ©* : gloussement du jeanba3000 en train de faire le beau sur son canapé...

*honk honk honk* : bruit du gognol rebondissant sous la table...

*J'ai rien fait* : voir Sonnyboy 

*je m'en vais :* code ubb permettant de se logger en invisible tout en générant de long posts sans avoir à rédiger soi-même
_N.B. : ne marche que si le posteur à une certaine notoriété, sinon, avec 3 posts au compeur il faut mettre : je m'an vait de mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 


*mao* : secte des chats

*Monte la-dessus, tu verras Vesoul* : titre de thread consacré à un jeu.

*mouahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahah* : 
   1/rire profond venu du tréfond de la MGZ?. Bruit similaire à certains primates lobotomisés et même chez certains reptiles. Certaines études ont d'ailleurs montré que le jeu vidéo activait l'archéocortex, un restant de cerveau reptilien. (voir vieux dinosaure). Ce rire marque une expression de franche moquerie soutenue par une complicité certaine entre les personnes qui partagent ce langage.
   2/Cela vient surtout du tréfond de *bengilli*





*mouarfff* : expression 'tanplesque, comparable au "arfff" thebiglebowskynienne... 

*mp* : non usité

*NKK* _pour Narakiri kit_ : objet mis au point par un célèbre forumeur belge destiné à plier les gens en deux en se tenant le ventre tout en se roulant par terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a existé et existe des séries limitées.
N.B. : la mise au point du sus dit objet a couté bonbon en opposums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ok je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :* voir  _pas taper ! pas taper !_ 

*Où ?* : voir _dans ton ©_ Pour plus de compréhension se référer à la Guiness...
Exemple : 
PetiNouvo &gt; "où puis-je trouver une souris optique pas cher?"
GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

Exemple 2:

Yip &gt; "je sais plus où j'ai mis mon écran 21" "

GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

Exemple 3:

Finn &gt; "l'UltraFlood c'est où ?"

GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

*pas taper, pas taper* : expression consistant à marquer le fait que l'on vient de dire une grosse boulette. Dans le but de ne pas se faire lyncher, l'individu demand à ce qu'il soit frappé. Marque d'un comportement antithétique et rempli de contradictions. Ceci est l'apanage de forumeurs égarés sur le chemin de ...merde là c'est moi qui mégare ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*politique* : .... _message censuré_





*RISP* ("Reportage Improvisé Spécial Peluche")  : activité d'origine belge consistant à combattre l'ennui du labeur quotidien en profitant de la mise à disposition d'un appareil photo numérique pour scénariser (vite-fait), mettre en scène (de façon malgré tout sophistiquée) et photographier des peluches dans des postures drolatiques et/ou licencieuses, dans le seul but de mettre le fruit de son "travail" (?) en ligne pour faire s'esclaffer (voir "arf") les participants d'un forum internet. 
A noter que cette activité se fait en général au mépris total des lois européennes sur le travail (assiduité, mise en uvre générale des compétences personnelles dans le sens de l'entreprise, etc.) et au mépris de la morale chrétienne chère aux présidents des Etats-Unis en général et à celui actuellement en poste en particulier. 
La vérité m'oblige à préciser que les "lois européennes sur le travail" proscrivent formellement l'usage, la détention et la consommation d'alccol (sous ses diverses formes) de drogues ou autres stupéfiants (le résultat l'est aussi).

*thebiglebowskienne* : de thebiglebowsky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*votez, voter, sondage* ... :  fins mots de notre cher finn

*zip...* : voir sonny pour plus de détail... si toutefois la biiiiiiip !!! l'autorise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

je te laisse le définir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Exemple 3:

Finn &gt; "l'UltraFlood c'est où ?"

GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Euh Guinness c'est 2N et 2S


----------



## tomtom (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />*zip...* : voir sonny pour plus de détail... si toutefois la biiiiiiip !!! l'autorise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











[/QUOTE]

à ne pas confondre avec: ZAP! ZAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

_*voir "Façon nous deux"_


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

*Atanssion ou je sor mon gros ban*  : Macinside


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Atanssion ou je sor mon gros ban  : Macinside  * 

[/QUOTE]

*atan ke jé fini de rangé le garaj de mon paire é tu va voir!*





 Macinside


----------



## tomtom (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

atan ke jé fini de rangé le garaj de mon paire é tu va voir!





 Macinside 










* 

[/QUOTE]
"*bon, le bannir pourai le virer ?  *"macinside

toujours pas compris


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

alu : mode de salut fréquent sur le "tchat" (voir maô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) auquel il est coutume de répondre "minium. (voir allo ? à l'huile !") * 

[/QUOTE]

expression déposée quelque part sur le cadavre d'irc macgeneration on macnn channels !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yen a d'autres que moi qui utilise (à part tahitimellow ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> [b *bouh !* : cri primitif constituant une sorte de salut. Caractéristique des cas de floodite aîgue et d'adulescence. [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

irc revival too !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> [b *grenouille* : animal alèmien dont on ne sait que peu de choses. Occupe une bonne partie du temps certains forumiens. Surement un langage codé. [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

bah vous n'en saurez pas plusse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> [b *hi...hi...hi* : rire cristallin (©Oupsy) ayant appartenu à un certain Touba. [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

c'est certain !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le héhé?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 appartient à Touba.fall Corporation © venant d'être racheté à Lamp © Holding ! licence d'utilisation réservé au seul alémien

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> [b *hin hin hin ©* : gloussement du jeanba3000 en train de faire le beau sur son canapé... [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

voire quand il se détriple sur le toubarvert*

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> [b*je m'en vais :* code ubb permettant de se logger en invisible tout en générant de long posts sans avoir à rédiger soi-même
_N.B. : ne marche que si le posteur à une certaine notoriété, sinon, avec 3 posts au compeur il faut mettre : je m'an vait de mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

c'est une expression typiquement Thebiglebowskienne !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> [b *mao* : secte des chats [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

meeeeeeeeeeeeeow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> [b *mouahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahah* : 
   1/rire profond venu du tréfond de la MGZ?. Bruit similaire à certains primates lobotomisés et même chez certains reptiles. Certaines études ont d'ailleurs montré que le jeu vidéo activait l'archéocortex, un restant de cerveau reptilien. (voir vieux dinosaure). Ce rire marque une expression de franche moquerie soutenue par une complicité certaine entre les personnes qui partagent ce langage.
   2/Cela vient surtout du tréfond de *bengilli*





    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]
peut-on se passer des détails de ce tréfonds ?

* toubarvert : ancien bar virtuel où macinside boit, gribouille vomit, api et amok copulent, jeanba prépare les mixtures et benr écoute les keynotes. Actuellement occupé par la secte mao !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non rien...


----------



## Yip (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Exemple 2:

Yip &gt; "je sais plus où j'ai mis mon écran 21" "

GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"  * 

[/QUOTE]


Je vous dis pas l'état des hémorroïdes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Yip (5 Juin 2003)

*non rien...* Expression alèmienne marquant le début ou la fin du _flood_ (voir ce mot). Certains auteurs y ont vu une forme de "Bonjour" voire de "Au revoir", mais cette version est assez controversée. 

Note :  alèmienne ne veut pas dire "elle est mienne".


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2003)

*naru je t'aime* : expression d'aesiste bien connu aprés avoir bu quelques verres voir aussi a alcool


----------



## Yip (5 Juin 2003)

*bah* Traduisible alternativement par "Eh bien", "bon", "ben alors", "bof", "mouais", "m'en fous", "ta g***le co***rd !", "vous me faites ch**r avec vos co****ies" ou "donc". Cette interjection se situe toujours en début de phrase (de flood diront certains) et est en général la marque d'un esprit blasé.


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

*mackie, tu pues !* ou *mackie, ta g**** : expression de bienvenue uniquement destinée à macinside.


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2003)

*dieu* : nom commun de blob


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

*Blob* : nom usuel de Dieu (argot belge)


----------



## tomtom (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Blob : nom usuel de Dieu (argot belge) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça doit être du centre alors


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2003)

*Belgacom*: blague belge


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

ça doit être du centre alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

La louvière par exemple !


----------



## Blob (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Blob : nom usuel de Dieu (argot belge) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah Qd meme!! Encore un peu et on croyait que c'était Doc Evil, dieu


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

*L'est où Oupsy ?*  Expression de désaroi total


----------



## Yip (5 Juin 2003)

*barbarella a quitté cette discussion* : Expression revenant à intervalles réguliers dans le salon ichat "Burger Quizz MacG" issu du thread éponyme. On a constaté curieusement un nombre égal de *barbarella a rejoint cette discussion*. Les meilleurs experts autorisés continuent de s'interroger sur ces messages interrompant des discussions sérieuses entre gens de bonne compagnie.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Tiens...
J'ai louppé un episode ou Alèm n'a pas parlé d'UltraFood


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

*Ultraflood* : Flood ultime où seuls [MGZ]SLuG, [M4k]Blytz, GlobalCut et alèm ont brillé !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Ultraflood : Flood ultime où seuls [MGZ]SLuG, [M4k]Blytz, GlobalCut et alèm ont brillé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 merci maitre


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />     

[/QUOTE]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Ultraflood : Flood ultime où seuls [MGZ]SLuG, [M4k]Blytz, GlobalCut et alèm ont brillé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

... et que le modérateur de service tente plus ou moins de diriger dans une voie acceptable, malgrè la mauvaise volonté affichée et affligeante des susnommés...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

... et que le modérateur de service tente plus ou moins de diriger dans une voie acceptable, malgrè la mauvaise volonté affichée et affligeante des susnommés...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a toujours, ou presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , respect de la charte MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a toujours, ou presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , respect de la charte MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas ce que disent les lapins !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

J'ajouterais quelques précisions au sujet du :

Arf :

Expression suggérant un éclat de rire tendant à s'étouffer dans un pouffement discret compte tenu de l'environnement immédiat et hostile du arfeur (en général le lieu de travail).

La sonorité du Arf se module grâce à l'adjonction de "fffffffff" dont la quantité est proportionnelle à l'état de crispation des mandibules du arfeur.

Tidju :

Expression belge polie voulant dire : "Nom de Dieu !" et utilisée sur le forum pour ne pas choquer Bonpat - d'autrepart, la contraction en "Tidju" (moins longue que l'expression originale) permet un flood plus fluide et plus efficace.


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * L'est où Oupsy ?  Expression de désaroi total   * 

[/QUOTE]

*Où est passée Manon* : voir "L'est où Oupsy".


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2003)

*le train :* _écrit avec un peu de nostalgie dans le clavier_ post mythique du bar, toujours copié mais jamais égalé


----------



## minime (5 Juin 2003)

*BOOYYYCCCCOOOOOOTTTTTTTTT !!!* - Cri de guerre de Jeromac défiant le monopole, glace d'effroi les représentants de Microsoft Corp. jusque dans leur QG de Redmond (USA). Ce cri est la seule solution éprouvée pour faire cesser la danse de Steve Ballmer.

* Microsoft is a registered trademark of Microsoft Corp. in the U.S. and other countries.


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * J'ajouterais quelques précisions au sujet du :

Arf :

Expression suggérant un éclat de rire tendant à s'étouffer dans un pouffement discret compte tenu de l'environnement immédiat et hostile du arfeur (en général le lieu de travail).

La sonorité du Arf se module grâce à l'adjonction de "fffffffff" dont la quantité est proportionnelle à l'état de crispation des mandibules du arfeur.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Décidémenent on n'a pas la même définition du Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dans mon patelin *Arf* est un artifice que l'on ajoute à la fin d'une blague honteuse afin de préserver sa bonne réputation. Et plus on ajoute de "fffffffff" plus la blague est nulle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*mmmmmpppfffff* (en général suivi de toussotements) : rire étouffé sur le lieu de travail (chez moi)


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

*On a encore gagné !*  L'équipe Mayo au Burger Quizz


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

*Les Mayos ont encore gagné !* L'équipe Ketchup au Burger Quizz


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

*Félicitations et à la prochaine !* L'équipe Ketchup au Burger Quizz   [/b]


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

*Il est vraiment trop fort ce krystof !*  L'équipe ketchup.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

l'équipe Ketchup


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

le petit GlobalCut est attendu au rayon "Ultraflood Survitaminé" par son Papa !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * le petit GlobalCut est attendu au rayon "Ultraflood Survitaminé" par son Papa !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'arriveuhhhhh


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * le petit GlobalCut est attendu au rayon "Ultraflood Survitaminé" par son Papa !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas ici message de service


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

*air °?°* : © 'tanplan Corp. 

*(air méfiant)* : © mackie Inc.

*alcool* : voir macinside 

*alu* : mode de salut fréquent sur le "tchat" (voir maô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) auquel il est coutume de répondre "minium. (voir allo ? à l'huile !").expression déposée quelque part sur le cadavre d'irc macgeneration on macnn channels !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Fréquemment usité par tahitimellow, Alèm et frj (les autres ont qu'à se manifester.)

*arf * : 1/expression thebiglebowskienne caractéristique de l'expression du rire provoqué par une blague, une anecdote

        2/*Arf* existe depuis longtemps ! Je l'ai déjà utilisé au siècle dernier dans des newsgroup et autres "bulletin board".s
TheBig se l'ai approprié en la personnalisant de cette manière : *ARFFFFF*

    3/ "expression lebowskienne suggérant une contraction des mâchoires provoquées par un éclat de rire intempestif qui doit être contenu compte tenu de l'environnement immédiat du arfeur - le niveau du "Arf" est modulé par l'adjonction de "fffff" qui indique le pouffage succédant l'éclat de rire" ...   définition thebiglebowskienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  

4/ (définition donné par Les Gros Roberts) Expression suggérant un éclat de rire tendant à s'étouffer dans un pouffement discret compte tenu de l'environnement immédiat et hostile du arfeur (en général le lieu de travail).
La sonorité du Arf se module grâce à l'adjonction de "fffffffff" dont la quantité est proportionnelle à l'état de crispation des mandibules du arfeur.

5/ (définition donné par le petit Bébert) : Dans le patelin Bébertois (une "bonne" région) *Arf* est un artifice que l'on ajoute à la fin d'une blague honteuse afin de préserver sa bonne réputation. Et plus on ajoute de "fffffffff" plus la blague est nulle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Avis aux users de?* : titre de thread concernant un point commun entre plusieurs forumeurs. voir _irc_

*bah* Traduisible alternativement par "Eh bien", "bon", "ben alors", "bof", "mouais", "m'en fous", "ta g***le co***rd !", "vous me faites ch**r avec vos co****ies" ou "donc". Cette interjection se situe toujours en début de phrase (de flood diront certains) et est en général la marque d'un esprit blasé. 

*barbarella a quitté cette discussion* : Expression revenant à intervalles réguliers dans le salon ichat "Burger Quizz MacG" issu du thread éponyme. On a constaté curieusement un nombre égal de *barbarella a rejoint cette discussion*. Les meilleurs experts autorisés continuent de s'interroger sur ces messages interrompant des discussions sérieuses entre gens de bonne compagnie.   

*barer (se) :* ce dit d'un sujet sérieux quand on sent qu'il va finir au bar  _exemple : le sujet power970=G5 se bare _





 ne pas confondre avec se barrer  _voir : je m'en vais_ 

*Belgacom*: blague belge  

*Blob* : nom usuel de Dieu (argot belge) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bouh !* : cri primitif constituant une sorte de salut. Caractéristique des cas de floodite aîgue et d'adulescence. voir _irc_

*BOOYYYCCCCOOOOOOTTTTTTTTT !!!* - Cri de guerre de Jeromac défiant le monopole, glace d'effroi les représentants de Microsoft Corp. jusque dans leur QG de Redmond (USA). Ce cri est la seule solution éprouvée pour faire cesser la danse de Steve Ballmer.

* Microsoft is a registered trademark of Microsoft Corp. in the U.S. and other countries. 

*Dieu* : entité incertaine. Certains membres voient en lui leur père et leur source d'inspiration les jours de flood (flood : voir globalcut) maigres (pas uniquement le vendredi). Il semblerait que ce Dieu soit un Evil en fait. voir aussi _Blob_ 

*flood* : voir globalcut ou Dark Templar pour plus d'explications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est par ici que ca se passe





*gasp !* : à définir ....

*grenouille* : animal alèmien dont on ne sait que peu de choses. Occupe une bonne partie du temps certains forumiens. Surement un langage codé.

*hi...hi...hi* : rire cristallin (©Oupsy) ayant appartenu à un certain Touba. (Touba.fall Corporation © venant d'être racheté à Lamp © Holding ! licence d'utilisation réservé au seul alémien selon des sources sûres)


*hin hin hin ©* : gloussement du jeanba3000 en train de faire le beau sur son canapé...

*honk honk honk* : bruit du gognol rebondissant sous la table...

*J'ai rien fait* : voir Sonnyboy 

*je m'en vais :* code ubb permettant de se logger en invisible tout en générant de long posts sans avoir à rédiger soi-même.  (expression typiquement Thebiglebowskienne !)
_N.B. : ne marche que si le posteur à une certaine notoriété, sinon, avec 3 posts au compteur il faut mettre : je m'an vait de mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

*lapin* : voir _ultraflood_ 

*L'est où Oupsy ?* : Expression de désaroi total   

*mackie, tu pues !* ou *mackie, ta g**** : expression de bienvenue uniquement destinée à macinside.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*mao* : secte des chats. voir _meeeeeeeeeeeeeow !_ 

*mmmmmpppfffff* (en général suivi de toussotements) : rire étouffé sur le lieu de travail (chez Bébert) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Monte la-dessus, tu verras Vesoul* : titre de thread consacré à un jeu.

*mouahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahah* : 
   1/rire profond venu du tréfond de la MGZ?. Bruit similaire à certains primates lobotomisés et même chez certains reptiles. Certaines études ont d'ailleurs montré que le jeu vidéo activait l'archéocortex, un restant de cerveau reptilien. (voir vieux dinosaure). Ce rire marque une expression de franche moquerie soutenue par une complicité certaine entre les personnes qui partagent ce langage.
   2/Cela vient surtout du tréfond de *bengilli*





*mouarfff* : expression 'tanplesque, comparable au "arfff" thebiglebowskynienne... 

*naru je t'aime* : expression d'aesiste bien connu aprés avoir bu quelques verres. voir aussi  _alcool_ 

*NKK* _pour Narakiri kit_ : objet mis au point par un célèbre forumeur belge destiné à plier les gens en deux en se tenant le ventre tout en se roulant par terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a existé et existe des séries limitées.
N.B. : la mise au point du sus dit objet a couté bonbon en opposums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*non rien...* Expression alèmienne marquant le début ou la fin du _flood_ (voir ce mot). Certains auteurs y ont vu une forme de "Bonjour" voire de "Au revoir", mais cette version est assez controversée. 

Note :  alèmienne ne veut pas dire "elle est mienne".

*mp* : non usité

*ok je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :* voir  _pas taper ! pas taper !_ 

*On a gagné* : voir _équipe mayo_ 

*Où ?* : voir _dans ton ©_ Pour plus de compréhension se référer à la Guiness...
*Exemple : 
PetiNouvo &gt; "où puis-je trouver une souris optique pas cher?"
GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
*Exemple 2:
Yip &gt; "je sais plus où j'ai mis mon écran 21" "
GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
*Exemple 3:
Finn &gt; "l'UltraFlood c'est où ?"
GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

*Où est passée Manon* : voir _"L'est où Oupsy". _ ou voir  _Où ?_ 

*pas taper, pas taper* : expression consistant à marquer le fait que l'on vient de dire une grosse boulette. Dans le but de ne pas se faire lyncher, l'individu demand à ce qu'il soit frappé. Marque d'un comportement antithétique et rempli de contradictions. Ceci est l'apanage de forumeurs égarés sur le chemin de ...merde là c'est moi qui mégare ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*politique* : .... _message censuré_





*RISP* ("Reportage Improvisé Spécial Peluche")  : activité d'origine belge consistant à combattre l'ennui du labeur quotidien en profitant de la mise à disposition d'un appareil photo numérique pour scénariser (vite-fait), mettre en scène (de façon malgré tout sophistiquée) et photographier des peluches dans des postures drolatiques et/ou licencieuses, dans le seul but de mettre le fruit de son "travail" (?) en ligne pour faire s'esclaffer (voir "arf") les participants d'un forum internet. 
A noter que cette activité se fait en général au mépris total des lois européennes sur le travail (assiduité, mise en ?uvre générale des compétences personnelles dans le sens de l'entreprise, etc.) et au mépris de la morale chrétienne chère aux présidents des Etats-Unis en général et à celui actuellement en poste en particulier. 
La vérité m'oblige à préciser que les "lois européennes sur le travail" proscrivent formellement l'usage, la détention et la consommation d'alccol (sous ses diverses formes) de drogues ou autres stupéfiants (le résultat l'est aussi).

*thebiglebowskienne* : de thebiglebowsky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Tidju !* : Expression belge polie voulant dire : "Nom de Dieu !" et utilisée sur le forum pour ne pas choquer Bonpat - d'autrepart, la contraction en "Tidju" (moins longue que l'expression originale) permet un flood plus fluide et plus efficace. Souvent associé à  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*toubarvert* : ancien bar virtuel où macinside boit, gribouille vomit, api et amok copulent, jeanba prépare les mixtures et benr écoute les keynotes. Actuellement occupé par la secte mao !  

* train :*  (_écrit avec un peu de nostalgie dans le clavier_) post mythique du bar, toujours copié mais jamais égalé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voir aussi _flood_ 

*Ultraflood* : Flood ultime où seuls [MGZ]SLuG, [M4k]Blytz, GlobalCut et alèm ont brillé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Cette définition reste toutefois incomplète ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... et que le modérateur de service tente plus ou moins de diriger dans une voie acceptable, malgrè la mauvaise volonté affichée et affligeante des susnommés...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*votez, voter, sondage* ... :  fins mots de notre cher finn

*zip...* : voir sonny pour plus de détail... si toutefois la biiiiiiip !!! l'autorise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









à ne pas confondre avec: ZAP! ZAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * 



 Voilà pour ces quelques petits ajouts et mise à jour


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2003)

J'admire ton "travail" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai vu JPMISS faire "hmmmpppffff" quelque part mais je ne me rappelle plus où.


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * air °?° : © 'tanplan Corp. 
* 

[/QUOTE]


C'est " *°°* "... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Qui est-ce qui m'a foutu un âne pareil aux commandes ?!!_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 


C'est " °?° "... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui est-ce qui m'a foutu un âne pareil aux commandes ?!!















* 

[/QUOTE]

Plait-il ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

Marche pas bien ton PC !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

°° © 'tanplan Corp.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * °?° © 'tanplan Corp.







* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est de la faute à Safari voilà tout !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

c'est de la faute à Safari voilà tout !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
safari n'a rien à voir là-dedans !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Le "point" du centre apparait aussi sur safari. Ton clacier peut-être...?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> 
safari n'a rien à voir là-dedans !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Le "point" du centre apparait aussi sur safari. Ton cla *c*ier peut-être...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/QUOTE]

Ya pas que chez moi qu'y a des problèmes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et pan !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ya pas que chez moi qu'y a des problèmes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et pan !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui mais moi je peux corriger...
Je te laisse même le choix entre "clavier" et "glacier"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et TOC !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Oui mais moi je peux corriger...
Je te laisse même le choix entre "clavier" et "glacier"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et TOC !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

mon glacier est une femme et je l'emmène partout avec moi en vacances


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

Je comprend mieux maintenant... Ne la laisse pas trop longtemps au soleil, ça fond vite !!


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2003)

D'autres blagues ici.


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Oui mais moi je peux corriger...
Je te laisse même le choix entre "clavier" et "glacier"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Et TOC !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ça depend de l'encodage texte de safari


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça depend de l'encodage texte de safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et "nain", il apparait comment chez toi ?


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2003)

aucune idée, je regarde pas


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.
Essayes avec "taupe", t'as toutes tes chances !!


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)




----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.
Essayes avec "taupe", t'as toutes tes chances !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

la taupe n'est pas la


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

la taupe n'est pas la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]


















Quoi de plus normal pour une taupe...!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2003)

Rajoutons autre chose à la liste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_
"Cri de Sauron" : Détruit les mise en page de la MGZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_ *by Numéro3*


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rajoutons autre chose à la liste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finn ? tu es demandé par Le Chaton pour te faire atomiser ...euh.. caresser dans le Clan M4K !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2003)

*air °?°* : © 'tanplan Corp. mais revu et corrigé par Safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*(air méfiant)* : © mackie Inc.

*alcool* : voir macinside 

*alu* : mode de salut fréquent sur le "tchat" (voir maô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) auquel il est coutume de répondre "minium. (voir allo ? à l'huile !").expression déposée quelque part sur le cadavre d'irc macgeneration on macnn channels !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Fréquemment usité par tahitimellow, Alèm et frj (les autres ont qu'à se manifester.)

*arf * : 1/expression thebiglebowskienne caractéristique de l'expression du rire provoqué par une blague, une anecdote

        2/*Arf* existe depuis longtemps ! Je l'ai déjà utilisé au siècle dernier dans des newsgroup et autres "bulletin board".s
TheBig se l'ai approprié en la personnalisant de cette manière : *ARFFFFF*

    3/ "expression lebowskienne suggérant une contraction des mâchoires provoquées par un éclat de rire intempestif qui doit être contenu compte tenu de l'environnement immédiat du arfeur - le niveau du "Arf" est modulé par l'adjonction de "fffff" qui indique le pouffage succédant l'éclat de rire" ...   définition thebiglebowskienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  

4/ (définition donné par Les Gros Roberts) Expression suggérant un éclat de rire tendant à s'étouffer dans un pouffement discret compte tenu de l'environnement immédiat et hostile du arfeur (en général le lieu de travail).
La sonorité du Arf se module grâce à l'adjonction de "fffffffff" dont la quantité est proportionnelle à l'état de crispation des mandibules du arfeur.

5/ (définition donné par le petit Bébert) : Dans le patelin Bébertois (une "bonne" région) *Arf* est un artifice que l'on ajoute à la fin d'une blague honteuse afin de préserver sa bonne réputation. Et plus on ajoute de "fffffffff" plus la blague est nulle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Avis aux users de?* : titre de thread concernant un point commun entre plusieurs forumeurs. voir _irc_

*bah* Traduisible alternativement par "Eh bien", "bon", "ben alors", "bof", "mouais", "m'en fous", "ta g***le co***rd !", "vous me faites ch**r avec vos co****ies" ou "donc". Cette interjection se situe toujours en début de phrase (de flood diront certains) et est en général la marque d'un esprit blasé. 

*barbarella a quitté cette discussion* : Expression revenant à intervalles réguliers dans le salon ichat "Burger Quizz MacG" issu du thread éponyme. On a constaté curieusement un nombre égal de *barbarella a rejoint cette discussion*. Les meilleurs experts autorisés continuent de s'interroger sur ces messages interrompant des discussions sérieuses entre gens de bonne compagnie.   

*barer (se) :* ce dit d'un sujet sérieux quand on sent qu'il va finir au bar  _exemple : le sujet power970=G5 se bare _





 ne pas confondre avec se barrer  _voir : je m'en vais_ 

*Belgacom*: blague belge  

*Blob* : nom usuel de Dieu (argot belge) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bouh !* : cri primitif constituant une sorte de salut. Caractéristique des cas de floodite aîgue et d'adulescence. voir _irc_

*BOOYYYCCCCOOOOOOTTTTTTTTT !!!* - Cri de guerre de Jeromac défiant le monopole, glace d'effroi les représentants de Microsoft Corp. jusque dans leur QG de Redmond (USA). Ce cri est la seule solution éprouvée pour faire cesser la danse de Steve Ballmer.

* Microsoft is a registered trademark of Microsoft Corp. in the U.S. and other countries. 

*"Cri de Sauron" *: Détruit les mise en page de la MGZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Powered by Numéro3

*Dieu* : entité incertaine. Certains membres voient en lui leur père et leur source d'inspiration les jours de flood (flood : voir globalcut) maigres (pas uniquement le vendredi). Il semblerait que ce Dieu soit un Evil en fait. voir aussi _Blob_ 

*flood* : voir globalcut ou Dark Templar pour plus d'explications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est par ici que ca se passe





*gasp !* : à définir ....

*grenouille* : animal alèmien dont on ne sait que peu de choses. Occupe une bonne partie du temps certains forumiens. Surement un langage codé.

*hi...hi...hi* : rire cristallin (©Oupsy) ayant appartenu à un certain Touba. (Touba.fall Corporation © venant d'être racheté à Lamp © Holding ! licence d'utilisation réservé au seul alémien selon des sources sûres)


*hin hin hin ©* : gloussement du jeanba3000 en train de faire le beau sur son canapé...

*honk honk honk* : bruit du gognol rebondissant sous la table...

*J'ai rien fait* : voir Sonnyboy 

*je m'en vais :* code ubb permettant de se logger en invisible tout en générant de long posts sans avoir à rédiger soi-même.  (expression typiquement Thebiglebowskienne !)
_N.B. : ne marche que si le posteur à une certaine notoriété, sinon, avec 3 posts au compteur il faut mettre : je m'an vait de mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

*lapin* : voir _ultraflood_ 

*L'est où Oupsy ?* : Expression de désaroi total   

*mackie, tu pues !* ou *mackie, ta g**** : expression de bienvenue uniquement destinée à macinside.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*mao* : secte des chats. voir _meeeeeeeeeeeeeow !_ 

*mmmmmpppfffff* (en général suivi de toussotements) : rire étouffé sur le lieu de travail (chez Bébert) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Monte la-dessus, tu verras Vesoul* : titre de thread consacré à un jeu.

*mouahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahah* : 
   1/rire profond venu du tréfond de la MGZ?. Bruit similaire à certains primates lobotomisés et même chez certains reptiles. Certaines études ont d'ailleurs montré que le jeu vidéo activait l'archéocortex, un restant de cerveau reptilien. (voir vieux dinosaure). Ce rire marque une expression de franche moquerie soutenue par une complicité certaine entre les personnes qui partagent ce langage.
   2/Cela vient surtout du tréfond de *bengilli*





*mouarfff* : expression 'tanplesque, comparable au "arfff" thebiglebowskynienne... 

*naru je t'aime* : expression d'aesiste bien connu aprés avoir bu quelques verres. voir aussi  _alcool_ 

*NKK* _pour Narakiri kit_ : objet mis au point par un célèbre forumeur belge destiné à plier les gens en deux en se tenant le ventre tout en se roulant par terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a existé et existe des séries limitées.
N.B. : la mise au point du sus dit objet a couté bonbon en opposums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*non rien...* Expression alèmienne marquant le début ou la fin du _flood_ (voir ce mot). Certains auteurs y ont vu une forme de "Bonjour" voire de "Au revoir", mais cette version est assez controversée. 

Note :  alèmienne ne veut pas dire "elle est mienne".

*mp* : non usité

*ok je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :* voir  _pas taper ! pas taper !_ 

*On a gagné* : voir _équipe mayo_ 

*Où ?* : voir _dans ton ©_ Pour plus de compréhension se référer à la Guiness...
*Exemple : 
PetiNouvo &gt; "où puis-je trouver une souris optique pas cher?"
GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
*Exemple 2:
Yip &gt; "je sais plus où j'ai mis mon écran 21" "
GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
*Exemple 3:
Finn &gt; "l'UltraFlood c'est où ?"
GlobalCut &gt; "dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

*Où est passée Manon* : voir _"L'est où Oupsy". _ ou voir  _Où ?_ 

*pas taper, pas taper* : expression consistant à marquer le fait que l'on vient de dire une grosse boulette. Dans le but de ne pas se faire lyncher, l'individu demand à ce qu'il soit frappé. Marque d'un comportement antithétique et rempli de contradictions. Ceci est l'apanage de forumeurs égarés sur le chemin de ...merde là c'est moi qui mégare ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*politique* : .... _message censuré_





*RISP* ("Reportage Improvisé Spécial Peluche")  : activité d'origine belge consistant à combattre l'ennui du labeur quotidien en profitant de la mise à disposition d'un appareil photo numérique pour scénariser (vite-fait), mettre en scène (de façon malgré tout sophistiquée) et photographier des peluches dans des postures drolatiques et/ou licencieuses, dans le seul but de mettre le fruit de son "travail" (?) en ligne pour faire s'esclaffer (voir "arf") les participants d'un forum internet. 
A noter que cette activité se fait en général au mépris total des lois européennes sur le travail (assiduité, mise en ?uvre générale des compétences personnelles dans le sens de l'entreprise, etc.) et au mépris de la morale chrétienne chère aux présidents des Etats-Unis en général et à celui actuellement en poste en particulier. 
La vérité m'oblige à préciser que les "lois européennes sur le travail" proscrivent formellement l'usage, la détention et la consommation d'alccol (sous ses diverses formes) de drogues ou autres stupéfiants (le résultat l'est aussi).

*thebiglebowskienne* : de thebiglebowsky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Tidju !* : Expression belge polie voulant dire : "Nom de Dieu !" et utilisée sur le forum pour ne pas choquer Bonpat - d'autrepart, la contraction en "Tidju" (moins longue que l'expression originale) permet un flood plus fluide et plus efficace. Souvent associé à  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*toubarvert* : ancien bar virtuel où macinside boit, gribouille vomit, api et amok copulent, jeanba prépare les mixtures et benr écoute les keynotes. Actuellement occupé par la secte mao !  

* train :*  (_écrit avec un peu de nostalgie dans le clavier_) post mythique du bar, toujours copié mais jamais égalé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voir aussi _flood_ 

*Ultraflood* : Flood ultime où seuls [MGZ]SLuG, [M4k]Blytz, GlobalCut et alèm ont brillé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Cette définition reste toutefois incomplète ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... et que le modérateur de service tente plus ou moins de diriger dans une voie acceptable, malgrè la mauvaise volonté affichée et affligeante des susnommés...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*votez, voter, sondage* ... :  fins mots de notre cher finn

*zip...* : voir sonny pour plus de détail... si toutefois la biiiiiiip !!! l'autorise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









à ne pas confondre avec: ZAP! ZAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * 



Et une petite mise à jour qui sera bénéfique aux p'tits nouveaux qui sont désapointés des privates joke du bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si vous en avez d'autres ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 à 'vot' bon coeur !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Finn ? tu es demandé par Le Chaton pour te faire atomiser ...euh.. caresser dans le Clan M4K !



J'arriveeeee (je suis chaud bouillant en plus je viens d'exploser l'ordi à War 3 en mode facile 6Vs1 ...)


_ eux moi j'étais dans le groupe des 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

_non rien..._





_héhé... _












ps : le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est la signature du benjamin avec le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 signe tous les débuts de posts de Mélauré.


----------



## Nexka (30 Octobre 2003)

Vous pouvez rajouter Troll avec la definition, parce que j'ai pas bien capté ce que ct.. Merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez rajouter Troll avec la definition, parce que j'ai pas bien capté ce que ct.. Merci



Il te suffit de regarder le lien donné par bateman dans ce sujet 
	
 (en suite tu pourras constater sur le même thread ce qu'est un troll


----------



## Nexka (30 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il te suffit de regarder le lien donné par bateman dans ce sujet
> 
> (en suite tu pourras constater sur le même thread ce qu'est un troll



Ah oki... Tu m'éclaires, merci Finn


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oki... Tu m'éclaires, merci Finn



Ahh ce Finn d'éclair.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ahh ce Finn d'éclair.



Bientôt dans le prochain Pixar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Finn l'éclair !!*


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt dans le prochain Pixar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, moi j'pensais aux huitres ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi j'pensais aux huitres ...









les huitres fines de E. Leclerc ?


----------



## aricosec (30 Octobre 2003)

je tiens a signaler au precurseur de ce thread que l'onomatopée GASPP est mienne,ainsi que d'autres que des iconoclastes se sont appropriés,neanmoins macg ne retribuant les auteurs que par des cacahuetes,je ne revendiquerais donc rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
_"GASPP !_ ,expression de surprise bien connu des anciens lecteurs de B D,dont une innoubliable
*les trois mousquetaires du maquis* 
relatant les aventures des maquisards sous l'occupation,genre piecks nickelés,j'achete d'ailleurs cher ces bd, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
donc gaspp est a moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vois tu rabras


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> les huitres fines de E. Leclerc ?



Aussi, aussi.


----------



## camisol (9 Juin 2004)

*réputation *_(boule à)_:
tourniquet réputationnel à inversion de gravité, issu du cerceau malade de deux administrateurs du forum, permettant d'ouvrir maintes disucssions visant à s'attirer des messages sympathiques afin de gravir le plus vite possible les 25 échelons du clubber.
Totalement incorrecte politiquement, poussant à la plus basse démagogie et alimentant les discussions des piliers de bar, au grand désespoir des nioubies qui ne trouvent plus âme expérimentée pour changer les paramètres de leur logiciel préféré, la Boule à facettes est une perversion d'un nouveau genre, qui permet tout à la fois de draguer les points verts ou les éventuel(le)s partenaires sexuel(le)s, tout ça mine de rien, et sans prendre de risques.


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> *réputation *_(boule à)_:
> tourniquet réputationnel à inversion de gravité, issu du cerceau malade de deux administrateurs du forum, permettant d'ouvrir maintes disucssions visant à s'attirer des messages sympathiques afin de gravir le plus vite possible les 25 échelons du clubber.
> Totalement incorrecte politiquement, poussant à la plus basse démagogie et alimentant les discussions des piliers de bar, au grand désespoir des nioubies qui ne trouvent plus âme expérimentée pour changer les paramètres de leur logiciel préféré, la Boule à facettes est une perversion d'un nouveau genre, qui permet tout à la fois de draguer les points verts ou les éventuel(le)s partenaires sexuel(le)s, tout ça mine de rien, et sans prendre de risques.


 voir aussi coudboul (du verbe coudbouler)

pour vous faire une idée precise, cliquez sur la boule bleue


----------



## Hurrican (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pour vous faire une idée precise, cliquez sur la boule bleue


La mienne bien sûr.   :love:


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> *réputation *_(boule à)_:
> tourniquet réputationnel à inversion de gravité, issu du cerceau malade de deux administrateurs du forum, permettant d'ouvrir maintes disucssions visant à s'attirer des messages sympathiques afin de gravir le plus vite possible les 25 échelons du clubber.
> Totalement incorrecte politiquement, poussant à la plus basse démagogie et alimentant les discussions des piliers de bar, au grand désespoir des nioubies qui ne trouvent plus âme expérimentée pour changer les paramètres de leur logiciel préféré, la Boule à facettes est une perversion d'un nouveau genre, qui permet tout à la fois de draguer les points verts ou les éventuel(le)s partenaires sexuel(le)s, tout ça mine de rien, et sans prendre de risques.



Une analyse d'une sobriété et d'une qualité qu'on aimerait voir plus souvent.


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

*Coup de boule vert* : Gratification méritoire macgéenne basée sur le succès, la beauté, le charme, l'intellect du coup de boulé. Le bouleur peut être n'importe qui, tandis que le boulé sera Bassman dans les tous les cas.

*Coup de boule rouge* : Revelateur de mauvais caractere, visage hideux, vilaine peau, et autre derangement intellectuel. Le bouleur peut a nouveau être n'importe qui, tandis que le boulé sera n'importe qui sauf Bassman


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> *Coup de boule vert* : Gratification méritoire macgéenne basée sur le succès, la beauté, le charme, l'intellect du coup de boulé. Le bouleur peut être n'importe qui, tandis que le boulé sera Bassman dans les tous les cas.
> 
> *Coup de boule rouge* : Revelateur de mauvais caractere, visage hideux, vilaine peau, et autre derangement intellectuel. Le bouleur peut a nouveau être n'importe qui, tandis que le boulé sera n'importe qui sauf Bassman


 Attention, ce test n'a pas été réalisé par une association de consommateurs agréée. Il s'agit, comme tous les lecteurs attentifs s'en sont, j'en suis sûr, rendus compte, d'une "publi rédactionnelle" à laquelle on n'est pas tenu d'accorder sa confiance.


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

*Gugusse *:
 Mot doux destiné à s'attirer les grâces des personnes de sexe masculin détentrices d'une autorité quelconque ou d'une responsabilité certaine dans nos forums, afin de simultanément les distinguer de la plèbe, et de pratiquer ainsi une forme de déférence décalée de bon aloi.


*Gonzesse *:
 Qui parle de gugusses


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

*iChat, Chat* :
 Extension digitale des communautés virtuelles permettant à tout un chacun d'engager un dialogue privé avec un autre membre estampillé maîtrisant également ladite technologie. Permet d'approfondir les premiers pas de drague initiés en coup de boule, d'échanger des morceaux de vraie culture en dur, ou, plus généralement, de papoter sans souci, de discuter des autres plutôt que de soi, et de propager les rumeurs essentielles à toute vie communautaire virtuelle afin de satisfaire son égo tout en démolissant celui de l'autre.


*Toubarvert *:
 Salon iChat né du Bar MacGé, dans lequel les divers avatars de Gribouille essayent d'entraîner les nioubies dans les arcanes maléfiques des plans tordus du pervers narcissique lyonnais, pendant que les plus scatologiques des membres des forums s'en donnent à c½ur joie dans leur sport favori. Le plus souvent totalement incompréhensilble, une discussion dans le toubarvert peut toutefois présenter un infime intérêt lorsque la conjonction des présents est inexplicablement fertile, ou que sa Majesté l'Amok y donne ses représentations.


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2004)

Ah ben forcément, je ne le connaissais pas ce fil  


Merci Rezba.
Tu devrais être déclaré _d'utilité publique  ._


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Futilité publique plus exactement


----------



## monoeil (7 Décembre 2004)

*Nioubie* :* qualificatif de genre virtuel. Exprimant la désolation du lecteur quant aux errements aléatoires et remous malgracieux dans l'harmonieuse quiétude béate et satisfaite d'un univers lui étant pourtant interdit. Provoquant l'agacement du nanti s'assumant comme tel, le Nioubie ne se doute pas qu'il est des dragons en sentinelle et lorsque ce néophyte surnuméraire paraît transgresser l'ordre hiérarchique non moins virtuel mais fermement établi, on lui siffle une chanson le priant par là de poster intelligent comme on aime et si on veut bien. Le Nioubie gratifié de la sorte peut suivant son profil et sa constitution souffrir trente secondes ou plus amplement dans sa _chaire_ qu'il entrevoit alors comme instable, avec cette pensée noire que la compagnie des étoiles, plus que 36 chandelles, n'existerait que dans le vide sidéral.
La pyramide cèle ses tombeaux, c'est quand même pas un insignifiant grain de sable qui va nous les taguer, non.

* Correctif**, s'il existait au préalable d'autres définitions.

** Correctif? Et puis quoi encore pourrait penser le non-Nioubie.


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Futilité publique plus exactement


  Alors.... Dernier coup de boule de Bassman reçu le 8/11/2004. Près d'un mois ? Hum. 
 "Et ben voila enfin je t'arrache quelques chicots ". Re-Hum.
  Et maintenant, un foutage de gueule en direct ? Hum hum.

  T'es un peu sur la pente de SuperMoquette, toi, dis-donc !? 
 Si je t'offrais un petit ban d'essai gratuit, hein ? Tu pourrais t'occuper des tes réseaux Mac-Pécé, et méditer sur le respect que tu dois à un Gugusse de mon genre, ça te f'rait du bien, mon nounours.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors.... Dernier coup de boule de Bassman reçu le 8/11/2004. Près d'un mois ? Hum.
> "Et ben voila enfin je t'arrache quelques chicots ". Re-Hum.
> Et maintenant, un foutage de gueule en direct ? Hum hum.
> 
> ...




 Tiens là je crois qu'il serait temps de parler des effets secondaires du statut de (super) modo


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors.... Dernier coup de boule de Bassman reçu le 8/11/2004. Près d'un mois ? Hum.
> "Et ben voila enfin je t'arrache quelques chicots ". Re-Hum.
> Et maintenant, un foutage de gueule en direct ? Hum hum.
> 
> ...



Autre possibilité, tu te tailles une peau pour étaler devant la cheminée et y pratiquer des choses dignes de celles relatées sur R.L.P.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'es un peu sur la pente de SuperMoquette, toi, dis-donc !?


Tu m'explique le concept de ma pente ? 


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si je t'offrais un petit ban d'essai gratuit, hein ?


Ah non, moi je demande et lui il le reçois


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Autre possibilité, tu te tailles une peau pour étaler devant la cheminée et y pratiquer des choses dignes de celles relatées sur R.L.P.


 
Ah, lui aussi ?
Il faudrait qu'on se rencontre alors !


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Gugusse *:
> Mot doux destiné à s'attirer les grâces des personnes de sexe masculin détentrices d'une autorité quelconque ou d'une responsabilité certaine dans nos forums, afin de simultanément les distinguer de la plèbe, et de pratiquer ainsi une forme de déférence décalée de bon aloi.



 nanananèèèère... 




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Gonzesse *:
> Qui parle de gugusses



 nanananèèèèreeeee...

Comme on vient superbement de me le souffler, infantilisant à souhait.  Que veux-tu...
J'adore ces deux petits mots...


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors.... Dernier coup de boule de Bassman reçu le 8/11/2004. Près d'un mois ? Hum.
> "Et ben voila enfin je t'arrache quelques chicots ". Re-Hum.
> Et maintenant, un foutage de gueule en direct ? Hum hum.
> 
> ...


Je ne boule quasiment plus moi monsieur  (tu viens quand meme d'en prendre un)
Foutage de gueule en direct ?? Ca a toujours été ainsi, je ne vais pas changer aujourd'hui.
Supermoquette ?? qui c'est ?? 

Un ban gratos ?? Pour compenser un manque peut etre ou un complexe... 
Mon reseau va bien, merci de prendre de ses nouvelles. 
Et cela dit on peut chambrer sans pour autant montrer de l'irrespect mon eminem  :love:


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> *Nioubie* :* qualificatif de genre virtuel. Exprimant la désolation du lecteur quant aux errements aléatoires et remous malgracieux dans l'harmonieuse quiétude béate et satisfaite d'un univers lui étant pourtant interdit. Provoquant l'agacement du nanti s'assumant comme tel, le Nioubie ne se doute pas qu'il est des dragons en sentinelle et lorsque ce néophyte surnuméraire paraît transgresser l'ordre hiérarchique non moins virtuel mais fermement établi, on lui siffle une chanson le priant par là de poster intelligent comme on aime et si on veut bien. Le Nioubie gratifié de la sorte peut suivant son profil et sa constitution souffrir trente secondes ou plus amplement dans sa _chaire_ qu'il entrevoit alors comme instable, avec cette pensée noire que la compagnie des étoiles, plus que 36 chandelles, n'existerait que dans le vide sidéral.
> La pyramide cèle ses tombeaux, c'est quand même pas un insignifiant grain de sable qui va nous les taguer, non.
> 
> * Correctif**, s'il existait au préalable d'autres définitions.
> ...



Tout juste... Oui, et on en passe tous par là...


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'explique le concept de ma pente ?


 La pente, c'est là où roulent les sédiments, non ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout juste... Oui, et on en passe tous par là...


Et c'est assez proche de la vie courante alors pourquoi pas sur les forums ??

Je m'explique. Quand on arrive dans la vie réelle quelque part de tout nouveau, on a toujours une phase de découverte et d'adaptation. Le moment ou on essaye de comprendre la mecanique de fonctionnement, la hierarchie naturelle... Bref on se fait à la vie de la communeauté jointe.

Pourquoi serait il alors si dur de l'admettre sur les communeautés virtuelles ? Certes l'on peut avoir envie de faire changer et bouger les choses. Mais il faut avant de les faire bouger être capable de s'integrer, ce n'est jamais dans la violence et la force qu'on fait passer des idées quand on est nouveau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> la hierarchie naturelle...



:mouais: Tu parles de ceux qui font "pipi" partout pour marquer leur territoire ou d'autre chose ?


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et cela dit on peut chambrer sans pour autant montrer de l'irrespect mon eminem  :love:


 Eminem ? Tu veux dire, celui de _Remember Me _?

 Attends, je vérifie si ça colle....

 Alors :

 " _For this one it's the X, you retarded?
  Cause I grab the mic and get DOWN, like Syndrome
  Hide and roam into the masses, without boundaries
  which qualifies me for the term "universal"
  Without no rehearsal, I leak words that's controversial
  Like I'm not, the one you wanna contest, see
  cause I'll hit yo' ass like the train did that bitch 
  that got "Banned From MacGe" _'

Ah oui, ça colle pile poil (d'ours)  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est jamais dans la violence et la force qu'on fait passer des idées quand on est nouveau.


...ni même quand on est un "vieux de la vieille" d'ailleurs !!!!!!      :love: 
ps : dois-je affûter ma colombe ?????? :love:


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ... ce n'est jamais dans la violence et la force qu'on fait passer des idées quand on est nouveau.


Ni quand on ne l'est plus d'ailleurs !


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

bien vu Zebig, j'ai oublié "d'autant plus quand on est..."


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est assez proche de la vie courante alors pourquoi pas sur les forums ??
> 
> Je m'explique. Quand on arrive dans la vie réelle quelque part de tout nouveau, on a toujours une phase de découverte et d'adaptation. Le moment ou on essaye de comprendre la mecanique de fonctionnement, la hierarchie naturelle... Bref on se fait à la vie de la communeauté jointe.
> 
> Pourquoi serait il alors si dur de l'admettre sur les communeautés virtuelles ? Certes l'on peut avoir envie de faire changer et bouger les choses. Mais il faut avant de les faire bouger être capable de s'integrer, ce n'est jamais dans la violence et la force qu'on fait passer des idées quand on est nouveau.



Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire de ce que tu viens de dire justement Basss ...


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Je sais mon Elene :love:

Je profitais de ta reponse pour réagir a ce phenomène qui me choque sur les different forums que je fréquente.


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> *Nioubie* :* qualificatif de genre virtuel. (&#8230


 Elle est vraiment pas mal, celle-là. Dommage que tu sois si jeune, comme nioubie, parce que le foldingue t'aurais certainement accroché dans sa galerie de nioubes, sinon.


----------



## monoeil (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est assez proche de la vie courante alors pourquoi pas sur les forums ??
> 
> Je m'explique. Quand on arrive dans la vie réelle quelque part de tout nouveau, on a toujours une phase de découverte et d'adaptation. Le moment ou on essaye de comprendre la mecanique de fonctionnement, la hierarchie naturelle... Bref on se fait à la vie de la communeauté jointe.
> 
> Pourquoi serait il alors si dur de l'admettre sur les communeautés virtuelles ? Certes l'on peut avoir envie de faire changer et bouger les choses. Mais il faut avant de les faire bouger être capable de s'integrer, ce n'est jamais dans la violence et la force qu'on fait passer des idées quand on est nouveau.


Pourquoi pas en effet. Et pourquoi non? La violence s'inscrit juste dans l'attente, pressante, pressée. Un forum est un vague terrain de jeux où l'on jette (ou dépose selon les cas) le trop plein que l'existence "courante" n'a ni le temps ni l'espace de contenir.

Cette fenêtre exacerbe ; tant de portes restent closes ailleurs. Si je m'adonne à la régression par envie de récréation, je pense néanmoins respecter les usages sans transgression. Mon statut je m'asseois dessus tant on se passe de choses plus importantes. Ma vindicte ne visait qu'un seul avatar qui semble manquer d'air, il ne siffle plus  D'ailleurs je m'en vais lui dire que je ne lui en veux pas et ça c'est important.


----------



## monoeil (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Elle est vraiment pas mal, celle-là. Dommage que tu sois si jeune, comme nioubie, parce que le foldingue t'aurais certainement accroché dans sa galerie de nioubes, sinon.


Oh, je suis trop nioubie moi, c'est qui Foldingue?


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Ce n'est absolument pas pour toi que je disais ca monoeil 

On peut effectivement concevoir les forums comme un terrain de jeu sans pour autant manquer de respect aux personnes comme aux rêgles. Je ne te jugerais pas, mais je n'ai jamais été choqué/surpris par toi. Ce qui n'est pas le cas d'autres.


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ma vindicte ne visait qu'un seul avatar qui semble manquer d'air, il ne siffle plus  D'ailleurs je m'en vais lui dire que je ne lui en veux pas et ça c'est important.


L'avatar c'est le dessin à gauche je t'interdis de me traiter de dessin.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> L'avatar c'est le dessin à gauche je t'interdis de me traiter de dessin.




ben  oui, toi tu es un gentil petit dragon violet !!!     :love:


----------



## monoeil (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> L'avatar c'est le dessin à gauche je t'interdis de me traiter de dessin.


Esquisse, ça te va? 

Allez cesse de bouder.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *iChat, Chat* :
> Extension digitale des communautés virtuelles permettant à tout un chacun d'engager un dialogue privé avec un autre membre estampillé maîtrisant également ladite technologie. Permet d'approfondir les premiers pas de drague initiés en coup de boule, d'échanger des morceaux de vraie culture en dur, ou, plus généralement, de papoter sans souci, de discuter des autres plutôt que de soi,
> *et de propager les rumeurs essentielles à toute vie communautaire virtuelle afin de satisfaire son égo tout en démolissant celui de l'autre.*


 J'ajoute à cette partie de ton post mis en gras : que ça atteint aussi, la vie réelle de chacun. Sans le réel, le virtuel n'existerait pas non?

 Et profite de l'occasion pour dire que j'en ai justement assez de cette fausse rumeur qui circule sur mon comportement vis-à-vis de certain. 

    Assez d'être prise éventuellement aussi pour ce que je ne suis pas !  Dois-je continuer pour me faire comprendre ? 

 Ou est-ce que la personne qui devrait sans peine se reconnaître, ainsi que les personnes auxquelles elle se confie la reconnaîtront, mettra enfin un terme à cette rumeur ?
    rumeur qu'elle laisse courir depuis qu'elle sait que c'est kaput et qu'elle me laisse enfin tranquille.


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2004)

Y'a des rumeurs qui parlent de rumeurs qui circuleraient.
Quelqu'un a des infos ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

J'ai entendu des rumeurs de cette rumeur comme quoi des rumeurs circuleraient sur macgé... mais ca n'est qu'une rumeur


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu des rumeurs de cette rumeur comme quoi des rumeurs circuleraient sur macgé... mais ca n'est qu'une rumeur




des ragots tout ça !


----------



## duracel (7 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> des ragots tout ça !



Et si c'était vrai?


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Calomnies


----------



## duracel (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Calomnies



Prouve-le.


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

pasque....euh.... Pasque ! Pis c'est tout 

Je savais que j'aurais du faire avocat


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

Ah, je savais que cette définition poserait problèmes...! 
 Dans la vraie vie ou dans la vie virtuelle, j'aime bien les ragots qu'on colporte* sur moi. Ils m'en apprenent toujours beaucoup sur ceux qui les font passer d'une bouche à l'autre, ou d'un écran à l'autre. :rateau:












 *colporte, et non cloporte, hein, nephou !


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

moi j'adore aussi les ragots sur mon sujet, j'suis même un des premiers a en balancer.

Ca a en plus un avantage non negligeable, faire le tri entre les moutons et les gens fréquentables :love:


----------



## duracel (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pasque....euh.... Pasque ! Pis c'est tout
> 
> Je savais que j'aurais du faire avocat



Je m'incline devant une argumentation aussi solide.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je savais que cette définition poserait problèmes...!
> Dans la vraie vie ou dans la vie virtuelle, j'aime bien les ragots qu'on colporte* sur moi. Ils m'en apprenent toujours beaucoup sur ceux qui les font passer d'une bouche à l'autre, ou d'un écran à l'autre. :rateau:
> 
> *colporte, et non cloporte, hein, nephou !




Pourquoi ça atteint aussi Votre Altitude ? 


PS : E.R. <--- (private joke)


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ça atteint aussi Votre Altitude ?


  C'est le propre du ragot. Il est comme l'air chaud, il monte. Plus tu prends de l'altitude, plus tu l'attires à toi. 

 Je m'en tape, pour la bonne raison que ma carapace est solide. Et que lorsque RLP s'intéresse à moi, ça tourne toujours autour des mêmes tambouilles : mes supposés goûts immodérés pour le pouvoir et les femmes.
 Comme je ne suis pas rancunier, et que j'ai depuis longtemps adopté un régime à l'huile d'olive, la rumeur glisse sur moi comme papa dans maman.

 Tout le monde n'a ni la chance, ni les moyens d'un tel détachement. Je plains toujours ceux qui se nourrissent de ce plat indigeste. Mais je sais aussi que ce poison peut lourdement affecter certains de mes contemporains, plus sensibles, moins détachés, plus affectifs que le monstre de froideur que je suis. 

 C'est pourquoi je me permets d'aborder le sujet, en rigolant pour ce qui me concerne, avec sérieux pour ce qui est des autres. C'est pas de l'utilité publique, c'est juste de l'_abus de pouvoir le dire_...


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *colporte, et non cloporte, hein, nephou !


Ben  à vrai dire  il arrive que le cloporte colporte (cf mon fil scientifique )

_je passe pas assez de temps sur iChat moi : nul ragot pour me méduser  :rateau:_


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour

Ce sujet est un peu comme le boulevard
du même nom : Le Boulevard A Ragots.   

*Bréviaire :* = Dictionnaire

Bizarre !   :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est le propre du ragot. Il est comme l'air chaud, il monte. Plus tu prends de l'altitude, plus tu l'attires à toi.
> 
> Je m'en tape, pour la bonne raison que ma carapace est solide. Et que lorsque RLP s'intéresse à moi, ça tourne toujours autour des mêmes tambouilles : mes supposés goûts immodérés pour le pouvoir et les femmes.
> Comme je ne suis pas rancunier, et que j'ai depuis longtemps adopté un régime à l'huile d'olive, la rumeur glisse sur moi comme papa dans maman.
> ...



D'aucuns à défaut d'envier ton _abus de pouvoir le dire_ , te saluent déjà bien bas d'avoir le courage de dire si haut ce que d'aucuns, avec ou sans pouvoir duquel abuser, pensent si fort mais tout bas et sans oser le dire.


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'aucuns à défaut d'envier ton _abus de pouvoir le dire_ , te saluent déjà bien bas d'avoir le courage de dire si haut ce que d'aucuns, avec ou sans pouvoir duquel abuser, pensent si fort mais tout bas et sans oser le dire.


Tous ces hauts et ces bas donnent un peu le trournis !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces hauts et ces bas donnent un peu le trournis !



et la désinformation est reine!

mais cela fournit des sujets de conversation (ce n'est pas une faute de frappe en voulant écrire: concertation)  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'aucuns à défaut d'envier ton _abus de pouvoir le dire_ , te saluent déjà bien bas d'avoir le courage de dire si haut ce que d'aucuns, avec ou sans pouvoir duquel abuser, pensent si fort mais tout bas et sans oser le dire.



c'est là avoir un avis bien négatif des gens.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Décidément, c'est chronique


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, c'est chronique



non, plutôt triste, je trouve


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non, plutôt triste, je trouve



Ben oui, une pichenette et ça repart ici comme ailleurs...   Comment ça c'est une rumeur ?!  Ah bon ?!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

"Les nouvelles sont mauvaises mais les rumeurs excellentes" (Nicolas II)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, une pichenette et ça repart ici comme ailleurs...   Comment ça c'est une rumeur ?!  Ah bon ?!



t'as bien une tronche de pitchenette  :rateau: faut pas se plaindre des suites  :rateau:


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2004)

Mais une rumeur devient elle nécéssairement un Hoax  

De toute façon on récolte ce que l'on sème


----------



## macmarco (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "Les nouvelles sont mauvaises mais les rumeurs excellentes" (Nicolas II)


 
    
  
 J'adore !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien une tronche de pitchenette  :rateau: faut pas se plaindre des suites  :rateau:



Celle-ci je vais l'encadrer 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon on récolte ce que l'on sème



Même école ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci je vais l'encadrer



n'est pas maso qui veut


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Je vais relire le sujet "...poussière d'étoiles" et ce post en particulier


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais relire le sujet "...poussière d'étoiles"



c'est une rumeur, ou la réalité


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est une rumeur, ou la réalité



Une preuve par neuf


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une preuve par neuf



non: un post édité      :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non: un post édité      :rateau:



Et quelle édition, car ce lien ne saurait décidément souffrir une omission


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

*Aller aux fraises:* banissement à durée élevée au carré

*Chèvre du flood:* appellation utilisée pur la première dans ce corpus par Golf, ours moqueur.

Vous savez où le trouver, où je vous l'appelle


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

*Non, rien :* expression utilisée pour dire qu'on ne voulait rien dire de particulier à priori mais que bon tout de même, si on avait pu dire quelque chose et bien... on l'aurait dit.


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Aller aux fraises:* banissement à durée élevée au carré


nb : au dela de 12 à la puissance, c'est géré par la CNAV


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez où le trouver, où je vous l'appelle


Il est là, il t'a suivi pour les précisions 



*Moderator:* Foguenne

*Superbelge:* Webo

*Violets:* Rezba, Bilbo.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

*tartaitement* : mot preferé de fiston a l''age de 2 ans pour dire "parfaitement "    .....depuis je l'utilise tres frequemment


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

Heu, c'est le bréviaire de robertav ou celui du Bar ? :mouais:


----------



## poildep (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu, c'est le bréviaire de robertav ou celui du Bar ? :mouais:


 y'a une différence ?


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a une différence ?


 J'sais pas. Mettez-vous en sous-vêtements, tous les deux, pour voir ?!


----------



## queenlucia (7 Décembre 2004)

Et moi je peux voir ???????


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas. Mettez-vous en sous-vêtements, tous les deux, pour voir ?!


   Une autre version de Tombez le futal ?????


  D'ailleurs elle a sa place dans le bréviaire cette phrase de Sonny, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu, c'est le bréviaire de robertav ou celui du Bar ? :mouais:



le 2 comme il dit poildep !!  

ben quoi, j'utilise souvent des mots barbares, voila une occase pour
devoiler sans decodeur     :love: 

mes sous vetement?   

a cet heure j'en porte plus, desolé  :rose:


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mes sous vetement?
> 
> a cet heure j'en porte plus, desolé  :rose:


 Hmm. Au vu de ta signature, c'est ce que je voulais savoir, en fait !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hmm. Au vu de ta signature, c'est ce que je voulais savoir, en fait !  :love:




maintenant que tu sais file au lit

et fait pas de couchemards !!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hmm. Au vu de ta signature, c'est ce que je voulais savoir, en fait !  :love:


     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hmm. Au vu de ta signature, c'est ce que je voulais savoir, en fait !  :love:



C'est caleçon long toi c'est ça ?   Difficile à camoufler mais bon visiblement très possible


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est caleçon long toi c'est ça ?   Difficile à camoufler mais bon visiblement très possible




calçon long ?  

 c'est le manque de poils qui empechent de le tenir chaud?


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est caleçon long toi c'est ça ?   Difficile à camoufler mais bon visiblement très possible


 T'arrètes de faire des clins d'½il en parlant de mes sous-vêtements, toi ! Après, on va encore raconter des trucs.



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 En tout cas, ça fait plaisir de voir que certains suivent ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Et si on exhibe ses sous-vetement ça signifie qu'on est intelligent ...?   

Ou qu'on sait pas exhiber son intelligence ?   


Sinon pour le bréviaire je propose (oui je nulle en signification) ... Boudin© et Connard©


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'arrètes de faire des clins d'½il en parlant de mes sous-vêtements, toi ! Après, on va encore raconter des trucs.



La dernière fois je t'ai imaginé en foustanella  C'est mieux le caleçon long non ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon on récolte ce que l'on sème


  Y'a pas de doute! Et la récolte d'explication de texte sera pour demain 
  aussi  que mon précèdent post


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Je me demande si tu n'as pas raison, Oupsy.
Il est parfois salutaire de dire les choses clairement.


Alors pour ceux branchés sur RLP, et surtout pour les autres (y'a pas de raison, il faut partager l'information),
je me présente :

Madonna, mangeuse d'hommes.
Mariés de préférence (merci de produire un certificat). C'est vrai quoi, ça évite les complications. Pas d'ambigüités.
Je ne sais pas si des noms circulent pour illustrer mon tableau de chasse.
Mais n'ayant rencontré, autrement que virtuellement, que 2 macgéens très sympathiques,
je tiens à te préciser, Lorna, que j'ai su me tenir. 
Même si... mais bon, le resto chinois n'était pas assez loin...    


Voilà. Vous savez désormais à quoi vous en tenir.
Des amateurs ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des amateurs ?


Euh !!! :rose:  :rose:   

Arrrghhhh !!!!! :casse: Aïïïïïeeee !!! :casse:  :casse:  :sick:  ... Mais non ma chérie !!!!! C'était pour rire !!!!! :sick:  :hosto: 

 :love:


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh !!! :rose: :rose:
> 
> Arrrghhhh !!!!! :casse: Aïïïïïeeee !!! :casse: :casse: :sick: ... Mais non ma chérie !!!!! C'était pour rire !!!!! :sick: :hosto:
> 
> :love:


Mais non, je *mange* simplement !
Je ne *frappe* pas !
 

_ Heu, et pourquoi pour rire...   _


_edit : Oups j'ai lu trop vite... ce n'est pas moi qui frappe, hein  _
_Bon, tant pis._
_Au suivant !  _


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

C'est avec une grande tristesse que nous apprenons le décès du grand Zebig, mort etouffé par Kernic et Panel. On ne sait encore qui est l'odieux auteur de ce meurtre, l'enquète est en cours. Les obseques auront lieu à l'église St Nase, à Vesoul.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est avec une grande tristesse que nous apprenons le décès du grand Zebig, mort etouffé par Kernic et Panel. On ne sait encore qui est l'odieux auteur de ce meurtre, l'enquète est en cours. Les obseques auront lieu à l'église St Nase, à Vesoul.


Paix à mon âme !!!! 
ps : tant qu'à faire, j'aurais du aller voir madonna avant de trépasser ... :rateau:


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même si... mais bon, le resto chinois n'était pas assez loin...


Je t'avais dit qu'une demi-heure c'était un peu juste... Mais quelle demi-heure !   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais dit qu'une demi-heure c'était un peu juste... Mais quelle demi-heure !   :love:


LOOOOOORRRRRRRRNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!! Viiiite !!!!!   
 :love:


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais dit qu'une demi-heure c'était un peu juste... Mais quelle demi-heure !  :love:


 
:rose: 
Heureusement que Lorna avait oublié ses clefs...
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour :rose: C'est ici que ça chauffe ? Je peux venir réchauffer mes petites pattes endolories par la course et gelées par le froid sibérien qui régne dehors   :love:


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour :rose: C'est ici que ça chauffe ? Je peux venir réchauffer mes petites pattes endolories par la course et gelées par le froid sibérien qui régne dehors   :love:


Prends un divan  
Allonges toi, et parles !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Heureusement que Lorna avait oublié ses clefs...
> :love:




 :hein: humhum si j'vous dérange vous le dites hein !   

 je règlerai ça en privé ! :hein:

Au fait en parlant de mes clés quelqu'un aurait les coordonnées de la compagnie de taxi ...et le nom du chauffeur plus précisément ..?   :love:

humhum


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Prends un divan
> Allonges toi, et parles !



Merci :love: Quel confort ! 





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au fait en parlant de mes clés quelqu'un aurait les coordonnées de la compagnie de taxi ...et le nom du chauffeur plus précisément ..?   :love:
> 
> humhum



C'est le printemps ? :mouais:  Tu rougis du trident Lorna


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: humhum si j'vous dérange vous le dites hein !
> 
> je règlerai ça en privé ! :hein:
> 
> ...


 
 
:rose: 
Bonjour Lorna...

Ma boite à MP est pleine... Tu comprends tellement d'_amateurs _depuis ce matin  
Des menus pour tenir tout l'hiver ! :love: 
Mais sois sympa avec Lo. C'est moi la responsable !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quel confort !



Ce n'est pas confait que l'on doit dire


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Bonjour Lorna...
> 
> Ma boite à MP est pleine... Tu comprends tellement d'_amateurs _depuis ce matin
> ...



Mais oui tu sais à quel point je suis gentille et patiente .. tu l'as bien vu je m'énerve *jamais* ... 























Mais aujourd'hui ch'uis pas d'humeur, justement j'avais envie de m'affûter l'trident, les nerfs tu comprends hein !!! Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2004)

Hé Hé...


Il a sa boussole et son sac de couchage, Lo ?


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a cet heure j'en porte plus, desolé  :rose:


Tu fais chauffer le repas   :rose:



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'arrètes de faire des clins d'½il en parlant de mes sous-vêtements, toi ! Après, on va encore raconter des trucs.


Trop tard, c'est parti, la rumeur court


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais dit qu'une demi-heure c'était un peu juste... Mais quelle demi-heure !   :love:



Trente minutes avec certaines valent des vies entières avec d'autres.  :love: 










(C'était juste histoire de foutre un peu plus la zone)


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas confait que l'on doit dire



Tu assumes ?


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais chauffer le repas   :rose:



Mon p'tit Golf, tu ne vas pas au bout des choses ! Formule clairement ta question, à savoir : "est-elle assise sur le radiateur ?".


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il est parfois salutaire de dire les choses clairement.



en effet, il faut bien donner du boulot aux modos...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en effet, il faut bien donner du boulot aux modos...



C'est le jour des soldes avec le grand déballage alors  Il y aura foire d'empoigne pour récupérer le scoop pour Bar-ci, Bar-là et une interview exclusive pour RLP ?


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en effet, il faut bien donner du boulot aux modos...


 
:mouais: 
Des éclaircissements ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Trente minutes avec certaines valent mieux que des vies entières avec d'autres.  :love:



  Comme faut pas faire du sexisme je dirais même :

Trente minutes avec certains valent mieux que des vies entières avec d'autres.

Ou encore Trente minutes avec certains valent mieux que des nuits entières avec d'autres ...


Etc..etc...


La question est de savoir si on se place du côté des "certain(e)s ou plutôt des "autres" :mouais:


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Trente minutes avec certaines valent des vies entières avec d'autres.  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'es marié ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Des éclaircissements ?



inutiles


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. Vous savez désormais à quoi vous en tenir.
> Des amateurs ?



Cela aurait pu être attirant si j'avais sû à "qui" m'en tenir. A "quoi", il y en a plein les rues ! Corrige ! 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> t'es marié ?



Légalement ? Non. Tu vois, notre amour est impossible !


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il est parfois salutaire de dire les choses clairement.


Encore faut il que le(s) destinataire(s) soi(en)t en état de réceptivité 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Madonna, mangeuse d'hommes.


 :style: 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des amateurs ?


vCard : golf : goûteur patenté, adresse : forum RV  :rateau: 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si des noms circulent pour illustrer mon tableau de chasse.


On va rectifier çà :
-
-
-


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Encore faut il que le(s) destinataire(s) soi(en)t en état de réceptivité



Ouf, on a évité l'histoire du couvercle


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Encore faut il que le(s) destinataire(s) soi(en)t en état de réceptivité


Pas de problème. Réceptivité permanente, crois moi !


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Trente minutes avec certaines valent mieux que des vies entières avec d'autres.


Il y a des enfers bien plus doux qu'une promesse de paradis. S'pas ma p'tite succube ?  
(tentative de désamorçage du foutage-de-zone-un-peu-plus)


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Formule clairement ta question, à savoir : "est-elle assise sur le radiateur ?".


La rampe d'escalier


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème. Réceptivité permanente, crois moi !


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des enfers bien plus doux qu'une promesse de paradis. S'pas ma p'tite succube ?
> (tentative de désamorçage du foutage-de-zone-un-peu-plus)



Bon, histoire de désamorcer complètement le truc D) et de rassurer lorna, on va ajouter "et l'enfer ne dit-on pas que c'est les autres?"

Tu vois, tu n'as rien à craindre : Lo se réchauffe toujours à ta flamme !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des enfers bien plus doux qu'une promesse de paradis. S'pas ma p'tite succube ?
> (tentative de désamorçage du foutage-de-zone-un-peu-plus)



Tu appelles ça du désamorçage toi ?! :mouais:


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, on a évité l'histoire du couvercle


C'est à quel sujet  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela aurait pu être attirant si j'avais sû à "qui" m'en tenir. A "quoi", il y en a plein les rues ! *Corrige* !


Non, non.
J'assume mon statut, en tous cas tel qu'il est défini ici.
Et ma pudeur, n'en déplaise à certains, m'empêche d'être plus précise !  



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Légalement ? Non. Tu vois, notre amour est impossible !


Penses à m'envoyer un faire part quand tu régulariseras ta situation


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est à quel sujet  :mouais:  :rateau:



Bah tu sais : chaque habitant de Pau a son couvercle...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La rampe d'escalier



Le magnum il n'a pas osé mais laissez-lui deux minutes et on atteind le melchior


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, histoire de désamorcer complètement le truc D) et de rassurer lorna, on va ajouter "et l'enfer ne dit-on pas que c'est les autres?"
> 
> Tu vois, tu n'as rien à craindre : Lo se réchauffe toujours à ta flamme !



Ouais l'enfer c'est les autres, et dans ce huis-clos règnent un homme et deux femmes ...  :mouais: 
Tout pour me rassurer là ...

Qui suis-je Ines ou Estelle ?

 :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Etc..etc...


Un "tiens" vaut mieux que trente minutes de "tu l'auras".


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un "tiens" vaut mieux que trente minutes de "tu l'auras".



Oula ! Tu habites dans quel hémisphère pour tourner à l'envers comme ça ?


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais l'enfer c'est les autres, et dans ce huis-clos règnent un homme et deux femmes ...  :mouais:
> Tout pour me rassurer là ...



(Désolé, c'est un peu private)


* Amore mio !!!!!!! *


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un "tiens" vaut mieux que trente minutes de "tu l'auras".



Ca, c'est très très très très loin d'être évident !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qui suis-je Ines ou Estelle ?
> 
> :mouais:



Avec ou sans talons ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu assumes ?



Totalement


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ...Et ma pudeur, n'en déplaise à certains, m'empêche d'être plus précise !


Et, avec un effort 


			
				le dico a dit:
			
		

> périphrase [n.f.]
> 1. Circonlocution.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

*rumoriste:* qui propage des rumeurs... 


_*NDLR:* l'avantage de ce mot est qu'il peut s'appliquer indifféremment au masculin et au féminin, évitant ainsi les fôtes d'ortographe préjudiciables à la bonne propagation desdites rumeurs_


:rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème. Réceptivité permanente, crois moi !



Si une femme réceptive à mes grandes, petites ou moyennes ondes n'est pas faite pour me déplaire (surtout si, bien faite elle en vient directement au fait) qu'elle soit permanentée aurait plutot tendance à me couper tout effet. :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et, avec un effort



Tu devrais savoir depuis fort lontemps que pour certains ces choses se font sans effort ou pas du tout  Allons, allons !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *rumoriste:* qui propage des rumeurs...
> 
> 
> _*NDLR:* l'avantage de ce mot est qu'il peut s'appliquer indifféremment au masculin et au féminin, évitant ainsi les fôtes d'ortographe préjudiciables à la bonne propagation desdites rumeurs_
> ...



Je comprends mieux la difficulté : tout est dans tout donc à l'arrivée, comme dirait Doc, il n'y a plus ni queue, ni tête. Les premiers seront les derniers, le moustique avalera le cheval ! Wahou ! Impressionnant !


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si une femme réceptive à mes grandes, petites ou moyennes ondes n'est pas faite pour me déplaire (surtout si, bien faite elle en vient directement au fait) qu'elle soit permanentée aurait plutot tendance à me couper tout effet. :affraid:


Je ne peux vous répondre votre majesté.  
Je parlais là, de la réceptivité de l'émetteur de la rumeur.
Et ne l'ayant jamais vu, je ne peux confirmer la permanente.
Mais l'esprit tordu, oui, par contre.


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais savoir depuis fort lontemps que pour certains ces choses se font sans effort ou pas du tout  Allons, allons !


Toi, toi  :hein:  :mouais:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux vous répondre votre majesté.
> Je parlais là, de la réceptivité de l'émetteur de la rumeur.
> Et ne l'ayant jamais vu, je ne peux confirmer la permanente.
> Mais l'esprit tordu, oui, par contre.



La communication est toujours un échange entre un émetteur, un message et un récepteur.


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'esprit tordu, oui, par contre.



C'est un risque, lorsqu'on se masturbe l'intellect toujours de la même façon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toi, toi  :hein:  :mouais:  :rateau:  :love:



 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux la difficulté : tout est dans tout donc à l'arrivée, comme dirait Doc, il n'y a plus ni queue, ni tête. Les premiers seront les derniers, le moustique avalera le cheval ! Wahou ! Impressionnant !



je t'envie: être impressionnée pour si peu    

 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je t'envie: être impressionnée pour si peu
> 
> :rateau:



Dans le noir, la moindre étincelle si infime soit-elle éblouie l'½il endormi


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

Il faut tout de même se méfier : une alimentation adaptée et un briquet peuvent aussi suffir pour éblouir dans le noir.


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je t'envie: être impressionnée pour si peu
> 
> :rateau:


  Et bien ! Je suis, pour ma part, doublement impressionné ! 
  De l'efficacité de cette relance de post, due à une toute petite définition ! 
  Et de la capacité de certains d'entre nous, parmi les plus expérimentés, à penser que la meilleure défense c'est l'attaque !
 Pour avoir longtemps étudié les phénomènes de rumeurs, de diffamation ou de harcèlement dans ma vie professionelle, j'en ai conclu, il y a également longtemps, qu'il n'y avait, pour les victimes, qu'une seule stratégie payante : la transparence. Car face à elle, les fauteurs n'avaient que deux issues payantes possibles :
  - la fuite, en attendant que l'orage passe et en pariant sur le pardon de l'offensé(e)
  - le constat amiable sous sceau privé.

  Tout le reste n'est que bâton que l'on finit irrémédiablement par se reprendre en plein poire. :rateau:

  Car comme dirait ma fille, (et pour offrir à Golf une bonne raison de parler) :
 "Hé, banane, si tu continues, je vais te mettre une pêche en plein poire ! Tu vas tomber dans les pommes, et tu ramèneras plus ta fraise".


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (Désolé, c'est un peu private)
> 
> 
> * Amore mio !!!!!!! *



Ah ben au moins voila qui change tout !  :mouais: 

Petite diablotine sympa, mais plutôt cathégorie "autres" ... cherche toit accueillant pour y passer l'hiver ...je ne suis pas très encombrante, j'ai juste besoin d'un petit coin, pas trop loin d'un chauffage et d'une connexion haut débit   .
pas d'attache GARANTIE (sauf aux montants) :rose: ... merci en cette période de fête je compte sur votre générosité :love:



Ps : faites vite ... y'à urgence là !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Petite diablotine sympa, mais plutôt cathégorie "autres" ... cherche toit accueillant pour y passer l'hiver ...je ne suis pas très encombrante, j'ai juste besoin d'un petit coin, pas trop loin d'un chauffage et d'une connexion haut débit   .
> pas d'attache GARANTIE (sauf aux montants) :rose: ... merci en cette période de fête je compte sur votre générosité :love:


Euh ! si t'as un déguisement de lapin nain (noir si possible !) ... on pourrait s'arranger en toute discrétion !!!!!
 :rose:  :rose:    :love:


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - la fuite, en attendant que l'orage passe et en pariant sur le pardon de l'offensé(e)


A deux détails près 
Encore faut il qu'il y ait offense et offencé(e) ?!...
Encore faut il que l'ayant droit ne soit pas dans un trip si profond que cela déconnecte de la réalité !?...
Le problème est quand sa source est pré-supposée pré-existante et pas sur de simples signaux de fumée comme les OVNI vus dans les nuages 
OVNI et rumeurs, même combat  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et bien ! Je suis, pour ma part, doublement impressionné !
> De l'efficacité de cette relance de post, due à une toute petite définition !
> Et de la capacité de certains d'entre nous, parmi les plus expérimentés, à penser que la meilleure défense c'est l'attaque !
> Pour avoir longtemps étudié les phénomènes de rumeurs, de diffamation ou de harcèlement dans ma vie professionelle, j'en ai conclu, il y a également longtemps, qu'il n'y avait, pour les victimes, qu'une seule stratégie payante : la transparence. Car face à elle, les fauteurs n'avaient que deux issues payantes possibles :
> ...



excellente synthèse, rien à y ajouter


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

A vinDiou ! vinDiou  ! 

  Y'en a qu'on pas froid aux yeux  ! 

        Ca c'est pas une rumeur, mais un Constat !

        Et dans Con 'stat  y'a Stat  ! 

        Chercher l'erreur ou l'horreur  ! 

        @Tchoum !  





      p.s. comprenne qui pourra
    p.s.2 :modo:  quand vous voulez


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A deux détails près
> Encore faut il qu'il y ait offense et offencé(e) ?!...
> Encore faut il que l'ayant droit ne soit pas dans un trip si profond que cela déconnecte de la réalité !?...
> Le problème est quand sa source est pré-supposée pré-existante et pas sur de simples signaux de fumée comme les OVNI vus dans les nuages
> OVNI et rumeurs, même combat  :rateau:



En gros on est face à des schizophrènes de première catégorie, si je déréalise bien tes propos.  Pas sympa mais tu y as mis les formes, c'est déjà ça  
Les ovnis, David Vincent les a vu à l'ombre d'un briquet ayant mis le feu à une boule de gaz lancée par l'extraterrestre de Roswell après avoir fait une AES trop arrosée. Il courait après Mackie et Amok a ainsi sauvé son fils. Modérator fut interviewé pour RLP. Mulder et Scully sont sur l'affaire.

Au fait vous déballez carrément vos "affaires privées" (notez que je mets les formes aussi ) tous ou on en fait 40 pages de plus ?


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pas d'attache GARANTIE (sauf aux montants) :rose:





 :love:  :love:  :love: 

Que n'ai-je fondu sur ton balconnet ?! (AB)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En gros on est face à des schizophrènes de première catégorie, si je déréalise bien tes propos.  Pas sympa mais tu y as mis les formes, c'est déjà ça
> Les ovnis, David Vincent les a vu à l'ombre d'un briquet ayant mis le le feu à une boule de gaz lancé par l'extraterrestre de Roswell après avoir fait une AES trop arrosé. Il courait après Mackie et Amok a ainsi sauvé son fils. Modérator fut interviewé pour RLP. Mulder et Scully sont sur l'affaire.
> 
> Au fait vous déballez carrément vos "affaires privées" (notez que je mets les formes aussi ) tous ou on en fait 40 pages de plus ?



40 pages sur du non-dit, de la rumeur qui est tout sauf de la rumeur, ... et autres communications peu opératives, c'est costaud  

au risque de passer pour un benêt (   ), RLP est l'acronyme de quelle expression ?


----------



## aricosec (8 Décembre 2004)

les termes quotidiens devant un post bizarre  

"quel con" qualification pour un posteur, qui a ecrit une chose marrante ou delirante  
"petit con" qualification pour un posteur qui a ecrit une chose desobligente  
"grand con"qualification pour un posteur, qui a ecrit une balourdise  
"connard"qualification pour un posteur, qui a ecrit une vacherie  
"je t'aime" qualification pour un posteur, q'on veut assassiner :love: 
-
-
:modo: : :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> 40 pages sur du non-dit, de la rumeur qui est tout sauf de la rumeur, ... et autres communications peu opératives, c'est costaud
> 
> au risque de passer pour un benêt (   ), RLP est l'acronyme de quelle expression ?


*RLP : * se rouler les pouces ? (plus dur que de se les tourner mais avec de l'entrainement)


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Que n'ai-je fondu sur ton balconnet ?! (AB)


Ben tu vois y'a du progrès, il fût un temps où tu te répandais avant d'avoir sonné à la porte.   
La prochaine fois, essaie de tenir jusqu'à l'effeuillage des dessous ça vaut le coup !


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

je sens que je vais finalement lire les dix pages précédentes ! je pensais que cela ne servait à rien, qu'entre les floodeurs habituels et les autres il ne s'était pas trop passé de trucs nouveaux... Du coup je prends l'arrière train en marche, écrasant des pieds de poules sans le vouloir et tombe visiblement sur un feuilleton de capes (bonne orthographe), et des pets qui ne sont à première vue pas de nonnes.

Bon, qui peut m'expliquer par MP ce qui se passe ? J'adore être au fait de ce qui se déroule dans mon royaume. Des intrigues ? Des complots ? Quelqu'une aurait-elle crié "SUS", déclenchant par là une révolte de boudoirs, ces merveilleux petits gateaux que l'on tête à tête lorsqu'ils se perdent dans les bulles ?

Y aurait-il prise de pouvoir par la force du poignet, ou une véritable révolution des oeillères ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _double post_



Bon Sa Majesté elle a finit de mettre le bordel dans les forums oui !    :hein:   


On respire, on se calme, et ... *on ne touche plus au bouton !!!*


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon Sa Majesté elle a finit de mettre le bordel dans les forums oui !    :hein:
> 
> 
> On respire, on se calme, et ... *on ne touche plus au bouton !!!*


Ben tu sais, les vieux qui tremblent, hein...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sais, les vieux qui tremblent, hein...



Quoique ça peut faire économiser des piles ... parfois


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quoique ça peut faire économiser des piles ... parfois


Oui, encore faut-il qu'ils fassent pas un infarctus au moindre bout de dentelle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Être profondément trismégiste, la lecture de cette prose vous sera des plus bénéfiques pour la digestion. Rezba vous offrira le pousse-café dès votre retour de voyage au centre des rumeurs de RLP. :hosto:


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois y'a du progrès, il fût un temps où tu te répandais avant d'avoir sonné à la porte.





			
				Lo a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sais, les vieux qui tremblent, hein...



Ou alors c'est la grande forme, ou alors il y avait un clown au menu du petit dej' ce matin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, encore faut-il qu'ils fassent pas un infarctus au moindre bout de dentelle.



Tu parles du bout de dentelle pour un A, un B ou un C ?


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, encore faut-il qu'ils fassent pas un infarctus au moindre bout de dentelle.



Encore ! Encore !


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est la grande forme, ou alors il y avait un clown au menu du petit dej' ce matin !


 Non, c'est l'effet Kiss Cool© de la demie-heure :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est la grande forme *réponse A*, ou alors il y avait un clown au menu du petit dej' ce matin ! * réponse B*




autre  *réponse C*


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est la grande forme, ou alors il y avait un clown au menu du petit dej' ce matin !


 Les deux ! Il a un clown au petit dej tous les jours depuis un peu plus de 3 ans, et il a la grande forme depuis ce we (enfin, c'est ce qui se dit...  )!


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est la grande forme, ou alors il y avait un clown au menu du petit dej' ce matin !


Pas vu de clown, mais dégusté une contorsionniste la veille


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du bout de dentelle pour un A, un B ou un C ?



Ah, petite méprise ! (AB) sigifiait : Alain Bashung. Lo aura corrigé de lui-meme !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est l'effet Kiss Cool© de la demie-heure :rose:



*réponse hors sujet *


Ps :   faut qu'on parle !


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah, petite méprise ! (AB) sigifiait : Alain Bashung. Lo aura corrigé de lui-meme !


 J'étais persuadé que c'était A la Béarnaise ! Comme quoi....


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah, petite méprise ! (AB) sigifiait : Alain Bashung. Lo aura corrigé de lui-meme !



Il aime bien corriger aussi ?  On en apprend de ces choses !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'étais persuadé que c'était A la Béarnaise ! Comme quoi....



Ben moi je croyais que c'était Au Boudin© !!!  :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, encore faut-il qu'ils fassent pas un infarctus au moindre bout de dentelle.


Pffffffff !!! on est blindés !!!!
ps : et comme on dit à Bruxelles : "on peut la contre" !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'étais persuadé que c'était A la Béarnaise ! Comme quoi....



Ah non, on est plutôt dans les chinoiseries en ce moment !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'étais persuadé que c'était A la Béarnaise ! Comme quoi....



À la béarnaise, ce n'est pas avec un © ?


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est l'effet Kiss Cool© de la demie-heure :rose:


C'est ça qui est embêtant, d'une façon ou d'une autre tu te fais griller. Il a fallu grimper bien haut pour planer aussi longtemps..  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui est embêtant, d'une façon ou d'une autre tu te fais griller. Il a fallu grimper bien haut pour planer aussi longtemps..  :rose:



Annonce : recherche de toute urgence; chauffeur au look de skean-head blackos, conduisant une megane blanche, sponsorisée par une marque de produits ménagers qu'il m'est impossible de citer ici ! récompense à la clé !


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Haut ou pas , y'à la succube qu'est là pour te faire déscendre !


 Pas la peine de râler. Si t'étais pas si mijaurée, t'aurais sauté sur le chauffeur de taxi pendant ce temps là !


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui est embêtant, d'une façon ou d'une autre tu te fais griller. Il a fallu grimper bien haut pour planer aussi longtemps.. :rose:


 :rose: :rose: :rose:
 Lo, il faut qu'on se parle, mais en privé d'ac ? On n'a qu'à s'envoyer nos premiers MP ?


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> autre  *réponse C*




fait pas un peut froid pour dévoiler son bonnet ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de râler. Si t'étais pas si mijaurée, t'aurais sauté sur le chauffeur de taxi pendant ce temps là !



humhum ... si tu relisais plus haut ... 


Ps : merci de me laisser le temps d'éditer !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de râler. Si t'étais pas si mijaurée, t'aurais sauté sur le chauffeur de taxi pendant ce temps là !



Tu peux me dire ce qu'il t'a fait cet homme pour que tu lui envoies une succube pendant son sommeil ? :mouais:


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de râler. Si t'étais pas si mijaurée, t'aurais sauté sur le chauffeur de taxi pendant ce temps là !


 

 Tu lis dans ses pensées ?


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Annonce : recherche de toute urgence; chauffeur au look de skean-head blackos, conduisant une megane blanche, sponsorisée par une marque de produits ménagers qu'il m'est impossible de citer ici ! récompense à la clé !


 rezba ? Intéressé ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> fait pas un peut froid pour dévoiler son bonnet ?



Un truc compréhensible merci Nephou


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un truc compréhensible merci Nephou


 Ah, c'est sur que là, c'est parti en private ! Mais ça fait quelques pages, note ! Le sujet veut ça, surement... 


 Heu... Poildep, comment dire ? Je suis pas super blackos, en fait. Ça me désole, parce que pour draguer, il parait vraiment que c'est un avantage de taille, mais j'ai pas eu le choix !


----------



## macelene (8 Décembre 2004)

comme un cheveux sur la soupe... quel biiiiinnzzzzzz, jamais vu autant de monde au BAr


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un truc compréhensible merci Nephou


'service


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de râler. Si t'étais pas si mijaurée, t'aurais sauté sur le chauffeur de taxi pendant ce temps là !



Je te signale que le seul élément que tu ais pour affirmer qu'il ne s'est rien passé dans le taxi est le témoignage de l'interressée, donc de peu de valeur...

Je la trouve d'ailleurs bien remontée à dénoncer les autres et leur soit-disant demi-heure d'aéroplane. Cela ressemble fort à une volonté de détourner l'attention....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale que le seul élément que tu ais pour affirmer qu'il ne s'est rien passé dans le taxi est le témoignage de l'interressée, donc de peu de valeur...



Et pourquoi peu de valeur :mouais: ?



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je la trouve d'ailleurs bien remontée à dénoncer les autres et leur soit-disant demi-heure d'aéroplane. Cela ressemble fort à une volonté de détourner l'attention....



Détourner la tension ... serait plus approprié !


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> comme un cheveux sur la soupe... quel biiiiinnzzzzzz, jamais vu autant de monde au BAr


 Commande à boire,
 prends une chaise 
 et mets toi à notre table.
 Y'a de la place !


----------



## macelene (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Commande à boire,
> prends une chaise
> et mets toi à notre table.
> Y'a de la place !



:rose: Merci beaucoup... ce serait avec grand plaisir..
 mais c'est mercredi aujourd'hui tu vois    

approvechaïs todos


----------



## monoeil (8 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> comme un cheveux sur la soupe... quel biiiiinnzzzzzz, jamais vu autant de monde au BAr


C'est du bol, non?


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale que le seul élément que tu ais pour affirmer qu'il ne s'est rien passé dans le taxi est le témoignage de l'interressée, donc de peu de valeur...


Surtout que l'intéressée n'a pas pipé mot.


----------



## monoeil (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Commande à boire,
> prends une chaise
> et mets toi à notre table.
> Y'a de la place !


Oh non, pas de place : c'est bien encombré, je pige rien de vos "_entre, tiens_ et prend une chaise"


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

on est passé du bréviaire au confessional là ? y'a même un dévot


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est sur que là, c'est parti en private ! Mais ça fait quelques pages, note ! Le sujet veut ça, surement...



Ce sujet a même recommencé par  de la private ! Et sur un sujet qui a également commencé avec un appel à la clarté le private c'est au mieux incongru !


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet a même recommencé par de la private ! Et sur un sujet qui a également commencé avec un appel à la clarté le private c'est au mieux incongru !


 
 Oh, toi, je sens que tu as envie qu'on discute de la frontière entre le public et le privé !


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet a même recommencé par de la private ! Et sur un sujet qui a également commencé avec un appel à la clarté le private c'est au mieux incongru !


 Ecoute.

 Tout le monde sait ici que nous avons passé le week end ensemble à Pau.
 On a passé un super bon moment !
 Un peu frustrant parce que trop court.

 Alors, oui, peut-être qu'on se répond beaucoup.
 Mais on n'empêche personne de délirer avec nous.
 Parce qu'on rigole, bien sûr.


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2004)

D'accord, mais en vrai, Lorna fume la pipe ???


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

On pourrait parler sur Ichat, aussi.
 Mais c'est justement parce qu'on aime bien l'interactivité qu'on est là. Aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'on rigole, bien sûr.




 mince j'ai enfermé Lo à la cave pour  _ rien_ ?   

:sick:


[je reviens]


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh, toi, je sens que tu as envie qu'on discute de la frontière entre le public et le privé !



Selon le domaine d'application de cette limite (je suis réfractaire aux frontières), le public n'a pas d'existence en dehors de toute grande fiction sociale


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Décembre 2004)

......


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, mais en vrai, Lorna fume la pipe ???



Monsieur Rezba dérapage à la limite de l'incontrôlé


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Rezba dérapage à la limite de l'incontrôlé


 J'ai rien fait, j'ai même pas bougé !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien fait, j'ai même pas bougé !



Tu glisses de façon passive ! Trop fort ! C'est fantastique ça !


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu glisses de façon passive ! Trop fort ! C'est fantastique ça !




:mouais: suffit de se faire pousser


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

je peux aider ??


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je peux aider ??


toi quand y'a mémé et des orties au bout


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> (..)
> 
> Et profite de l'occasion pour dire que j'en ai justement assez de cette fausse rumeur qui circule sur mon comportement vis-à-vis de certain.
> 
> ...


 Je me suis mal exprimée ci-dessus.
 En fait, une certaine personne pense(?) et laisse penser depuis trop longtemps qu'il subsisterait un quelconque lien entre "nous" 
  (alors qu'il est définitivement rompu depuis un temps certain et que cela a été fait dans les formes et de façon très claire), 
 ce qui fait que mon comportement vis-à-vis d'elle peut apparaître aux personnes auxquelles celle-ci se confie comme inconvenant.

    Ca va là ? Vous pigez ? 
    Bien, je continue.. la rumeur qui plane commence sérieusement à m'énerver. 
    Car celle-ci est infondée et la personne fait comme si de rien n'était et ose encore venir me déranger en privé ! 
    Dois-je porter plainte pour harcèlement ? Comment dois-je m'exprimer, en quelle langue dois-je écrire pour être comprise ? 
    Franchement là, faut arrêter de fumer la moquette !!!

 Il fallait que cela soit dit, c'est fait !


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> Franchement là, faut arrêter de fumer la moquette !!!



Qu'est-ce que Super vient faire là-dedans ?    :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que Super vient faire là-dedans ?    :mouais:



tapisserie ?


----------



## macelene (8 Décembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis mal exprimée ci-dessus.
> Comment dois-je m'exprimer, en quelle langue dois-je écrire pour être comprise ?
> Franchement là, faut arrêter de fumer la moquette !!!
> 
> Il fallait que cela soit dit, c'est fait !



Oupsy un ti' coup de main    deux versions au choix.
Je sais ta requête est sérieuse , mais on sait jamais   

*1ère version:*
Ik heb me slecht hierboven uitgesproken. In feite een zekere persoon pense(?) en laat sinds te lang denken qu'il zou blijven bestaan een willekeurige band tussen "nous" (dan qu'il definitief sinds een zekere tijd gebroken en dat dat in de vormen en op zeer duidelijke wijze werd gedaan), wordt hetgeen tot gevolg heeft dat mijn gedrag tegenover d'elle aan de personen kan blijken waaraan zich deze als inconvenant toevertrouwt.  D.w.z gaat daar? U pigez? Goed ga ik.. door het gerucht dat zweeft begint serieus aan m'énerver. Want deze is ongegrond en de persoon gedaan alsof van niets n'était en nog durft me te komen in de war brengen in particulier! Moet ik beklaagd voor bestoken dragen? Hoe moet ik m'exprimer, in welke taal moet ik schrijven om begrepen te worden? Oprecht daar, is op te houden nodig om het kamerbrede tapijt te roken!!!  Dat moest gezegd worden, gedane c'est!

ps: j'ai rien pigé... 

*2ème version: *
En fait, une prothèse mammaire personne pense(?) et laisse penser depuis trop longtemps qu'il subsisterait un toulousain lien entre "nous" 
(alors qu'il est définitivement rompu depuis un temps certain et que cela a été fait dans les vergetures et de choupinets très claire), 
ce qui fait que mon chien vis-à-vis d'elle peut apparaître aux droites parallèles auxquelles celle-ci se confie comme inconvenant. 

Ca va là ? Vous molestez ? 
Bien, je continue.. la fontaine de jouvence qui plane commence sérieusement à inonder. 
Car celle-ci est infondée et l'hypertrophie mammaire fait comme si de fusil à pompe n'était et ose encore venir me bétonner en privé ! 
Dois-je porter plainte pour harcèlement ? Comment dois-je m'exprimer, en quelle langue dois-je écrire pour être comprise ? 
Franchement là, faut violenter d'emboucaner la boucle d'oreille !!! 

Il fallait que cela soit dit, c'est fait !


Sorry Oupsy:rose: mais bon...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> au risque de passer pour un benêt (   ), RLP est l'acronyme de quelle expression ?




radio libre parisiennes?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Car comme dirait ma fille, (et pour offrir à Golf une bonne raison de parler) :
> "Hé, banane, si tu continues, je vais te mettre une pêche en plein poire ! Tu vas tomber dans les pommes, et tu ramèneras plus ta fraise".




voila, une fifille qui s'alimente tres intelligement !!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui peut m'expliquer par MP ce qui se passe ? J'adore être au fait de ce qui se déroule dans mon royaume. Des intrigues ? Des complots ?  ?




promis Sa Majesté, le jours que je prend un amant et que je decide
d'ecrire un livre sur cette relation caché ,
je te contactera en privé avant publication !!     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que Super vient faire là-dedans ?    :mouais:


merci de me défendre en plus ca donne le cancer. je re vais chercher des clopes


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2004)

*Modératrice : *pour la définition version _c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait _(je précise pour nos amis francophones qui n'ont pas eu cette campagne de pub )_, _voir là et là.        

    Bravo Modern


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

Ah bon c'est pas _modette_ !!!


Heu  :rose:  les modos, y a gourance, vous pouvez ranger la mini-tenue de majorette


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon c'est pas _modette_ !!!
> 
> 
> Heu  :rose:  les modos, y a gourance, vous pouvez ranger la mini-tenue de majorette



Attention

L'abus de clodettes nuit à la santé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon c'est pas _modette_ !!!
> 
> 
> Heu  :rose:  les modos, y a gourance, vous pouvez ranger la mini-tenue de majorette


  Bon courage Modern ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

*Brésilienne*  = posteur avec un pseudo féminin ou se faisant passer pour une femme.

*Brésilien*  = posteuse avec un pseudo masculin ou se faisant passer un homme.


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

*Nioube, nioubie*
De l'anglais _newbee_, nouveau. Le nioube est d'abord reconnaissable au fait qu'il arrive sur le forum en pensant faire découvrir aux autres ce qu'il ont déja vu plusieurs fois. Il est ensuite identifiable à sa grande difficulté à comprendre les quelques techniques essentielles du maniement du forum, de la netiquette, et des us et coutûmes des praticiens du cru.
Le nioube s'excite sur la première partenaire du sexe opposé rencontrée au détour d'un fil, sans savoir que celle-ci est mariée avec le posteur à qui le nioube vient de marcher sur les pieds. Le nioube rigole lorsque le modérateur lui dit de se calmer. Le nioube ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'un nioube. De façon générale, on sait qu'un nioube est un nioube parce qu'il énerve ses contemporains sans raison apparente.

*Etre nioube*. De l'anglais _toubi e nioubie_.
Etre nioube est une condition existentielle. On ne nait pas nioube, on le devient. Certains ne passeront jamais le cap d'un autre état, d'autres ne seront jamais nioubes. Certains nioubes croient qu'il suffit de lécher les bottes d'un ancien pour abandonner la nioubitude. D'autres ont la sagesse de comprendre que, nioubies un jour, ils resteront nioubie toujours. Mais ils sont trop rares.

*Casser du nioube*.
Casser du nioube est l'activité favorite des vieux posteurs qui n'ont pas assez d'imangination pour produire autre chose au moment où l'envie frénétique de poster les reprend.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage Modern ...


 Le temps passe et je survis encore et toujours


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le temps passe et je survis encore et toujours


Tout en restant moderne   

(ça c'est fin comme du gros sel dans une poivrière à moutarde , bref.... faut que j'arrète les jeux de mots laids pour gens bêtes :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: )


----------



## kanako (9 Janvier 2006)

edit : oups, désolée j'ai posté dans le mauvais fil (c'est ça d'avoir plusieur s onglets ouverts sur macgé..)
:hein: (je pues ok...)


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2006)

Propagation de la réputation

A. *Propagation*, dans le Trésor de la Langue Française illustré.

1. Multiplication des espèces animales et végétales par voie de reproduction. _
Les posteurs de MacGé propagent des coups de boules par orgie de 25. Chaque fois qu'un posteur a propagé ses boules auprès de 25 personnes différentes, il peut reproduire le mouvement avec la première de la série._
2. Fait de s'étendre de proche en proche; progression, diffusion dans un milieu. _
L'utilisation du terme propagation est imputable à l'administrateur de nos forums. Son utilisation dans la FAQ rendit pour le moins perplexes les posteurs les moins aguerris. La propagation du sens de l'expression "propagation de la réputation" se fit lentement, au fil de discussions où se diffusait l'information pertinente._
3. [Concernant un phénomène vibratoire]   Mouvement d'une onde sonore ou lumineuse s'éloignant de son origine.
_La propagation des coups de boules s'assimile ainsi à un vaste mouvement vibratoire, qui n'est pas sans rappeler la douce musique des vibromasseurs virtuels, confirmant ainsi la doctrine de la drague discrète intrinsèque au concept de boule à facette, autrement dénommée tourniquet à réputation._

B. *Réputation*.
Selon une source bien connue de moi :


			
				camisol a dit:
			
		

> *réputation *_(boule à)_:
> tourniquet réputationnel à inversion de gravité, issu du cerceau malade de deux administrateurs du forum, permettant d'ouvrir maintes disucssions visant à s'attirer des messages sympathiques afin de gravir le plus vite possible les 25 échelons du clubber.
> Totalement incorrecte politiquement, poussant à la plus basse démagogie et alimentant les discussions des piliers de bar, au grand désespoir des nioubies qui ne trouvent plus âme expérimentée pour changer les paramètres de leur logiciel préféré, la Boule à facettes est une perversion d'un nouveau genre, qui permet tout à la fois de draguer les points verts ou les éventuel(le)s partenaires sexuel(le)s, tout ça mine de rien, et sans prendre de risques.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mars 2006)

C'est nul! Ca marche pas! ... Je n'ai jamais réussi à niquer qui que ce soit en lui balançant des boules vertes!


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul! Ca marche pas! ... Je n'ai jamais réussi à niquer qui que ce soit en lui balançant des boules vertes!



T'es nul essaie le rouge


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul! Ca marche pas! ... Je n'ai jamais réussi à niquer qui que ce soit en lui balançant des boules vertes!


Pas de ma faute si t'es mauvais à la drague.


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas de ma faute si t'es mauvais à la drague.




Tu sais lorsqu'on appelle son grille pain Traci, y a pas de miracle.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais lorsqu'on appelle son grille pain Traci, y a pas de miracle.....



Traci, c'est le perco ; tronche molle!


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Traci, c'est le perco ; tronche molle!



 ok ça change tout


----------

